#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-09
<Amaranth> can someone relay a message to andyfitz for me?
<Amaranth> if you see him
<Amaranth> smeg loads the wrong icon for xchat, most likely due to a bad index.theme file
<Amaranth> ^ that's the message\
<mpathy> Hi there ;)
<mpathy> I hope not to misuse the channel but.. :)
<mpathy> First, i got rid of all Windows Installations at home, my laptop runs also with Ubuntu :) Only one problem, I dont get my external monitor to work.. Somebody knows sth. about Xinerama? I have a ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility
<mpathy> ogra: do you have a minute? ;)
<ogra> mpathy, ask daniels in #ubuntu
<mpathy> okay thx
<mpathy> he isnt there .(
<ogra> then try #ubuntu-devel, but beware, thats not a support channel :)
<mpathy> apropos, this is a little feature request also.. ubuntu (linux in generally) lacks of a graphical configuration tool for Xinerama / support of multiple monits
<mpathy> ogra: there was a themeing request for clearlooks.. I would do that.. or is sth. other who do that?
<ogra> mpathy, no idea, i didnt know there was work on the theme planned
<ogra> mpathy, best to ask volvoguy or AndyFitz if they are around
<mpathy> ogra: someone suggested it.. to make some ubuntu color-oriented clearlook themes
<ogra> erm, we already use a ubuntu color oriented clearlooks theme since hoary
<ogra> as default
<mpathy> clearlooks based?! hmm
<ogra> indubstrial was dropped after warty
<mpathy> okay then i was a "berbleibsel" from my warty... didnt know that
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-10
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<kafeine> ahem
<kafeine> #
<kafeine> There should be official "powered by Ubuntu" or buttons (or similar) developed. Many community members have made versions of these. The Art Team should select those which should be officially endorsed and make them readily available (note that while new art solicitations are encouraged, there is a danger to having too many variants of the same object). This should be a near term goal.
<kafeine> about this
<kafeine> could someone compile all the 'powered by ubuntu' buttons already made
<kafeine> and put them up in a new page in the wiki
<kafeine> so we could pick?
<kafeine> khm, anyway
<kafeine> edited the wiki
<lukacu> ql :)
<ogra> kafeine, why dont you add tem to the official website buttons page ? 
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WebsiteButtons
<ogra> hem even
<ogra> grmfp
<ogra> them
<kafeine> just added the WebsiteButtons under Resources at the ArtTeam page
<ogra> great :)
<kafeine> and added some descriptions and GIB over at Tools
<ogra> there might be a lot fragmented stuff, i saw many people on ubuntu-users offering website buttons... i guess they are spread a bit
<kafeine> true, we have to centralize them at one spot so we can pick and decide if we need some new ones done
<ogra> yep
<ogra> hmm... i wonder whats the rationale for scribus on the tools page
<kafeine> me too
<kafeine> but its there anyway
<ogra> yes, but its no graphics design tool... and i doubt the artteam will have to do DTP stuff .. :)
<kafeine> only if we use it for some kind of printed materials [posters, flyers] , but even in this case, i would prefer the gimp
<kafeine> we could organise the Tools in sections
<kafeine> e.g., icon building, printed material, general graphics editing, etc
<ogra> yup, sounds good
<kafeine> i might do it today
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-11
<volvoguy> hey all.
<volvoguy> ogra, i don't know how to change the topic in here. can you add that we have irc logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-artwork:ogra] : Ubuntu Artwork Channel | wiki IconGuide up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IconGuide | breezy icon theme: install gnome-humility-icon-theme | channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<kafeine> sweet
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-07
<a1ecks> hey all
<troy_s> hello alecks
<Viper550> Hello everyone...
<Viper550> Is anyone here?
<kwwii_> moin
<cbx33> mornin all
<lapo> hi
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<msikma> Hi cbx33
<msikma> Hey, I'm wondering
<msikma> Have you ever owned an old Apple computer with Mac OS 9?
<cbx33> msikma: no
<cbx33> if I did I'd still have logic Audio :p
<cbx33> msikma: y?
<cbx33> right I'm off
<cbx33> almost used up my free 500K on my phone
<cbx33> :p
<fschoep> troy_s: ping
<kwwii_> howdy fschoep
<fschoep> Hey kwwii_ how are you doing?
<kwwii_> fschoep: pretty good...my back pain is almost gone
* kwwii_ got a few cortisone shots in his back
<fschoep> kwwii_: that is good to hear, I hope it's completely gone tomorrow
<kwwii_> fschoep: hehe, me too
<fschoep> I had a question regarding Wiesbaden -
<fschoep> do you anything about the bus in Germany?
<cbx33> afternoon artworkians :p
<fschoep> Hey Pete
<cbx33> Hi
<cbx33> how are you?
<troy_s> fschoep,
<troy_s> how you doing franko?
<troy_s> cbx33, good to see you too.
<fschoep> Well I'm all geared up for some hours of Ubuntu
<cbx33> fschoep, nice
<troy_s> kwwii_, greets.
<cbx33> hi troy_s
<kwwii_> fschoep: a bus? I am taking the train
<cbx33> I'm hoping to get some new themes recorded tonight
<troy_s> ok... i'll be here in a few.  family time for now.
<kwwii_> hi troy_s
<troy_s> see you in a few boys and girls.
<fschoep> kwwii_: I can get to Frankfurt airport or something but I don't know where to go next
<fschoep> troy_s: see you soon
<fschoep> cbx33: sounds good (pun intended)
<cbx33> fschoep, hahaha
<cbx33> :p
<kwwii_> fschoep: ahhh, well the bus and subway net for frankfurt and wiesbaden are together, so it is really easy
<fschoep> cbx33: are you using a single Wiki page for your work so I can take a listen?
<kwwii_> fschoep: you can get on a train at the station in frankfurt and go to the train station in wiesbaden
<fschoep> kwwii_: is there a definitive guide on travelling in Germany somewhere?
<kwwii_> and then either walk or take a bus to the hotel
<kwwii_> fschoep: if you go to the german bahn website you can plan the trip
<kwwii_> bahn.de
<fschoep> kwwii_: thanks
<fschoep> kwwii_: I think that's exactly what I needed
<kwwii_> fschoep: no problem, if you need some more help, just let me know :-)
<troy_s> Are you going to that dev thing fschoep?
<fschoep> troy_s: I think so, yes.
<cbx33> fschoep, yes
<cbx33> just the one page
<cbx33> I'm thinking of restructuring it too
<cbx33> to put it into themes
<fschoep> cbx33: OK, great - makes it easy to see the new stuff and give feedback.
<cbx33> as several of the soudns are variations
<cbx33> fschoep, :D
<fschoep> kwwii_: Ich spreche kein(e?) Deutsch, but I think I'll manage. I think my German is even worse than my French.
<kwwii_> :p
<fschoep> Luckily, the Dutch and the Germans have a good relationship so I'm sure I'll be fine :)
<kwwii_> hehe...just do not wear orange or talk about football :-)
<fschoep> I'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<kwwii_> fschoep: I am putting you as my prefered roomie on the wiki
<fschoep> kwwii_: I'll return the favor once you're done
<kwwii_> cool
<fschoep> Have you added me?
<kwwii_> fschoep: yepp, but the wiki is taking it's time
<kwwii_> I wonder what the "confirmed" column is for?
<fschoep> kwwii_: for confirmation I think :P
<cbx33> wiki seems VERY slow today
<kwwii_> well, am I supposed to confirm that the info I put there is correct, or does someone else add it?
<fschoep> kwwii_: I think someone else will add something there to indicate your visit is confirmed.
<kwwii_> cool, thaks
<kwwii_> thanks
<kwwii_> I am flying into frankfurt from chicago at 11:00 and I will come directly to the event
<kwwii_> so if we share a room, you will be alone on Sunday
<fschoep> kwwii_: that's no problem, or was it more of a warning?
<kwwii_> fschoep: just to let you know, in case you did not notice it on the wiki
<fschoep> OK, thanks
<kwwii_> knowing is half the battle :p
<fschoep> Is the Wiki done yet?
<kwwii_> (that is from the old GI-Joe cartoons when I was a kid)
<kwwii_> yepp, it is done now
<kwwii_> btw, in case you did not see knot2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<fschoep> I remember GI Joe, actually I had some "action" figures, still have them somewhere I guess.
<kwwii_> my son has mine now :-)
<fschoep> I had (k)not seen that before, thanks for sharing.
<kwwii_> as well as my matchbox cars
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> good pun
<fschoep> Really :) ?
<kwwii_> no, not really :P
<kwwii_> lol
<fschoep> kwwii_: do you have www.macrumorslive.com on a second screen?
<kwwii_> no, but I do now..thanks for the link
<kwwii_> it is good to know that the wlan in the macbooks will not work either :-)
* kwwii_ gets ready for dinner
<fschoep> kwwii_: bon apetit - see my German isn't too bad
<kwwii_> hehe, yeah well, it is "guten appetit" in german
<kwwii_> but you can just say "ein guten"
<fschoep> OK, "ein guten" then, as well :)
<kwwii_> thanks :-)
<fschoep> You're welcome
<kwwii_> I ahve been eating pretty well lately, no wonder my back hurts
<troy_s> ok
<troy_s> meeting in
<cbx33> brb
<troy_s> fschoep.
<fschoep> troy_s: pong
<troy_s> cbx33 get some sounds out!
<kwwii_> bbl
<cbx33> troy_s, hopefully later on tonight
<cbx33> I have just recorded a new sound to my palm top
<cbx33> ready for production tonight
<troy_s> awsome
<troy_s> cbx33, remember -- quantity, not quality or tweaking.
<troy_s> get as much as you can on the table.
<mhb> hi everyone
<mhb> ubuntu-a(rtwork
<fschoep> Hello
<mhb> in ubuntu-a(r)twork
<mhb> sorry for the badly written joke
<fschoep> No it was fine :)
<mhb> any new and beautiful proposals or improvements?
<fschoep> Not yet, we're working on it though.
<fschoep> Kenneth posted a screenshot series earlier, of the Kubuntu Knot 2 CD, have you seen that?
<mhb> fschoep: I'm kind of busy this week, so I don't have much time to check the ML in detail
<mhb> fschoep: nope, but I'd LOVE to see that!
<fschoep> mhb: hold on ...
<fschoep> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<mhb> fschoep: I'm using his colour scheme the moment it came out, and I like it a lot
<fschoep> That's good to hear, I haven't tried it myself yet.
<mhb> fschoep: I hope we'll (I mean he'll, of course) remake the Kubuntu buttons soon...
<mhb> fschoep: windeco buttons
<fschoep> Have you talked to Kenneth about them so he knows what you'd like to change?
<mhb> fschoep: sure
<mhb> fschoep: he actually wants to do that, too
<fschoep> mhb: I can imagine, they're kind of hard to see and interpret right now I guess.
<msikma> Sup guys
<msikma> Those are nice Kubuntu screenshots
<msikma> I don't like the buttons at the top right though
<msikma> Not enough contrast
<msikma> Man I wish we could have anti-aliased corners of the window borders (and shadows)
<mhb> msikma: as I said few lines before, they're going to be replaced
<msikma> hahaha, cool
<mhb> msikma: if you have some proposals, post them on the ML or better on the wiki
<msikma> Maybe, I don't really know much about Kubuntu or KDE in general
<msikma> I love how at Apple's keynote, they first complain how Microsoft stole all of their features, and then go on to claim that they invented virtual desktops.
<msikma> Man. What to do with the scroll bar.
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/metacity3_3.png <-- I can't quite figure out what to do with them.
<fschoep> Those rounded window border looks awesome, can you have them working tomorrow :) ?
<msikma> I wish
<msikma> Still all just a design mock-up
<msikma> Maybe there's a dev somewhere who's hardcore enough to help me out
<fschoep> I'm not sure if alpha blended borders are entirely possible without composite support.
<msikma> I e-mailed a friend of mine about those scroll bars. Maybe he has a grand idea. He's a professional UI designer at Scaleform, they mainly do games.
<msikma> Yeah, I guess they aren't.
<msikma> Maybe with 32-bit PNGs, or something?
<fschoep> I was thinking of that, but at the same time: why wouldn't anyone else thought of that before?
<msikma> Bah, I hate that all PNGs I save end up looking brighter than in my workspace
<fschoep> Don't worry about it too much, on my screen the difference is negligible.
<fschoep> And it's still in exploration phase, so it doesn't matter a whole lot, or am I wrong?
<msikma> Does the shadow underneath "Theme Preferences" actually look dark grey?
<msikma> Well, yeah, you're right. But it's just that color spaces are such a hell! They never do what I want them to do. :P
<fschoep> It looks like dark brown yes, a bit like the "Environmental Shadow" from the official Human palette.
<msikma> Ah, yeah. I haven't taken the Human palette into account yet. Thanks for reminding me.
<msikma> Let's see if there are any developers willing to volunteer for UI building
<fschoep> I'm logging out, see you again tomorrow.
<msikma> Later!
<fschoep> c u :)
<lapo> hi
<mhz> considering art.ubuntu.com is not accepting submissions
<mhz> where should I place wallpaper and theme?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-08
<troy_s> mhz www.gnome-look.org
<troy_s> is probably the best place to get exposure.
<mhz> hmm
<mhz> troy_s: thx
<beshy> or art.gnome.org
<mhz> how long will a.u.c be down for submission?
<Viper550> Hello everyone
<kwwii_> moin
<Madpilot> hi
<kwwii_> hi Madpilot
<kwwii_> kinda early here...think I might go back to bed for a while
<kwwii_> not sure though, the silence is nice
<nixternal> hiya kwwii_, i heard you are gonna be in town, Antioch?
<kwwii_> nixternal, I'll be coming in Janesville and Edgerton
<kwwii_> coming up to...
<nixternal> janesville, as in wisconsin?
<kwwii_> yupp
<kwwii_> that is where my family is from
<nixternal> ahhh, ok...so you won't be near chicago then
<kwwii_> well, half of it
<kwwii_> well, I will be spending a few days in Morris
<kwwii_> south of Chicago
<nixternal> heh, all around the city ;)
<kwwii_> yeah, I used to live in the chain of lakes area
<nixternal> i don't know if i have evern been to Edgerton, janesville once when my sister lived there
<nixternal> ya i remember talking blarney's island with ya
<kwwii_> hehe, exactly
<kwwii_> I forgot that
<kwwii_> edgerton is about 10 min from Janesville
<kwwii_> my dad has a summer home there
<nixternal> ahhh, ok, so it is in the general vacinity then
<kwwii_> and two of my sisters live in Janesville, the other in Footville
<nixternal> good ol' footville
<nixternal> your family is in the sticks
<kwwii_> no shit
<nixternal> and then again so is mine that live in michigan
<kwwii_> after 11 years in germany it takes a day or two for me to get the accent back
<nixternal> my family has about 1500 acres that butt up against ted nugents property in lake county michigan..they are all militia type scarry hillbillies ;)
<nixternal> ya, i need to send my x-wife back to europe where she was raised..i need that accent back as well ;)
<kwwii_> hehehe, my brother in law took the inheritance from his grandmother and chromes both his Harley and the engine from his Jeep
<nixternal> yeeeeehaw
<kwwii_> s/chromes/chromed
<nixternal> that is my type of people right there
<kwwii_> you can only do that with enough bratwursts and pork steaks, I think
<nixternal> hah
<kwwii_> although perhaps venison sausage would be better (a big favorite in my family)
<kwwii_> it's like eating squirrels to prove that you are a true hick
<nixternal> lol
<kwwii_> actually, in germany we eat venison a lot
<kwwii_> and it is quite good
<kwwii_> although it is more like eating bambi...the meat is much softer
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> mmm deer
<nixternal> deer 'n beer
<nixternal> excellent combo
<nixternal> actually anything + hacker pschorr == love for me
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> schmelt
<kwwii_> (spelling?)
<nixternal> schmelt, like the nasty fish?
<kwwii_> fried fish you eat whole
<kwwii_> wonderfull
<nixternal> ewww
<kwwii_> hehe
<nixternal> oh, fried yes
<kwwii_> I grew up on that
<nixternal> whew
<nixternal> schmelt is nothing more then fish bait
<kwwii_> beer and schmelt
<nixternal> you know you are a hillbilly then ;)
<kwwii_> yepp, exactly
<kwwii_> lol
<nixternal> omg, my dad would bust a gut on this conversation
<nixternal> he used to talk about cooking schmelt on a camp fire when he was a boy scout many years ago
<kwwii_> rotfl
<kwwii_> beautiful
<kwwii_> Although I lived in Missouri (and couldn't drink beer at that age) when we went home to Wisconsin I could drink the bars with as long as my Dad was with me (per law, of course)
<kwwii_> s/drink the/drink in the
<nixternal> heh
<kwwii_> time to cook breakfast now, get my son up, etc....be back later
<lapo> moin
<Madpilot> waky, do you ever do anything but nickspam?
<Madpilot> hi lapo
<troy_s> greets bersace
<bersace> troy_s: hello !
<msikma> I wish that sound engineer would visit here more often
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-09
<lapo> hi
<msikma> Hi all
<Madpilot> greetings
<msikma> Hi Madpilot
<msikma> cbx33: by the way, I asked you if you've ever had a Mac OS 9 computer before because that system had amazing support for sound themes. And some really good themes were made for it too.
<msikma> About everything could have a sound. Scrolling and window dragging each had three sounds (one for when you began scrolling/dragging, one while doing it (in a loop) unless the scrolling had stopped, and one for when you let go).
<msikma> I need to see if I can rip some of those sound themes...
<Madpilot> sound-while-dragging sounds more irritating than helpful, to me...
<msikma> It was pretty well-done. To me, it wasn't irritating. But individual parts of the sound theme could be turned off in the options.
<msikma> hmm
<msikma> A mail titled "ALLAH" and written in Turkish was sent to the Python mailing list.
<cbx33> msikma: cool
<cbx33> might be nice to hear a few for a comparison
<cbx33> I'm hoping to work on some audio this afternoon
<cbx33> as well as some video tutorials for using ubuntu as a recording studio
<troy_s> cbx33!
<cbx33> hi troy_s
<troy_s> How you doing cbx33?  Just heading off to work.
<troy_s> Hope you get some sound design in soon.
<cbx33> i will try
<cbx33> new sound :D
<cbx33> Jungle Beat !!
<cbx33> http://progbox.co.uk/ubuntu10.mp3
<cbx33> hi fschoep
<fschoep> Hey Pete
<cbx33> like the new sound?
<fschoep> I like the direction with the african drums, but they're probably a bit "heavy", especially the last drum is a bit thunderous :)
<cbx33> hokey cokey
<cbx33> I'll come up with something else
<fschoep> Maybe you should try some lighter drums like a conga to give it a more "tribal" feel instead of war-drums (just my interpretation).
<cbx33> ok fschoep nice idea
<fschoep> If you want to try more things :) -
<cbx33> i think i was trying to get accross the pwoer of ubunut :p
<fschoep> That went well :)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> troy_s, is keen for me to keep churning out new things
<cbx33> it is getting harder
<fschoep> Indeed, that's the way to go
<cbx33> but I'm still going strong
<fschoep> It's tough to come up with "new" things over a longer period, but for now you're doing an amazing job :)
<cbx33> I think if I was to stop now
<cbx33> and come up with new ideas for edgy+1 it'd be ok
<cbx33> it's just so many "new" ideas in such a short space of time
<fschoep> I see
<cbx33> but I'm definitely enjoying it
<cbx33> I'm going to produce some video tutorials for ubuntu
<fschoep> That's very good to hear!
<cbx33> on how to use JACK and Ardour
<cbx33> in essence how to create an ubuntu studio
<fschoep> That's useful information, Ardour is a nice multitrack (and MIDI?) program last time I tried it.
<cbx33> not MIDI yet
<fschoep> Do you also know Rosegarden and Muse, both are KDE applications?
<cbx33> they have some SoC students working on MIDI
<cbx33> I use RoseGarden with Ardour
<cbx33> but Muse sucks for Jack syncing
<fschoep> It does?
<cbx33> yes
<fschoep> OK :)
<cbx33> it doesn't sync at all
<fschoep> That's bad. I always thought Muse was better than Ardour but I couldn't ever get it to run properly.
<cbx33> but tbh I think JACK is one of the most fantastic inventions ever
<cbx33> Ardour rocks
<cbx33> runs so smoothly
<fschoep> Yes, Jack is a nice framework, kind of like CoreAudio on Mac OS X.
<cbx33> and has some top end tools
<cbx33> I've never used a mac
<cbx33> I used to have Logic Audio Gold for PC
<cbx33> till apple bought out emagix
<fschoep> Ouch, you probably weren't too happy with that, then.
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> no more new versions
<cbx33> no more support
<fschoep> That's horrible.
<cbx33> but tbh, I find Ardour/JACK/RoseGarden as powerful
<cbx33> if not more so
<cbx33> Logic was lovely, but I like these guys better
<fschoep> Really? I haven't looked into it recently, but I always thought Ardour was lacking good effect plugins.
<cbx33> just use the plethora of plugins from Universe
<cbx33> ok, yes it is lacking in some respects, but it has everything I need
<fschoep> That's probably the best way to look at it.
<cbx33> that's why I'm hoping to do the sounds for ubuntu
<fschoep> I also use a lot of software which lacks features X, Y and Z, but as long as *I* don't need them, I'm fine with those.
<cbx33> so I can then maybe do some interviews with somepeople and tell them how fantastic open source is
<fschoep> That's a great goal.
<cbx33> fschoep, you learn to make do
<cbx33> fschoep, well now you know why I want to do the sounds so much
<cbx33> apart from my synth, everything is done in ubuntu
<fschoep> That's good background information.
<cbx33> You ever read Sound On Sound
<fschoep> No, can't recall doing so.
<cbx33> fantastic audio magazine
<cbx33> www.soundonsound.com
<cbx33> i think
<cbx33> I was hoping maybe to get an article published in there about doing the ubuntu sounds,..if I manage to get mine in there
<cbx33> show off what this baby (ubuntu) can really do
<fschoep> That would be a nice publicity stunt.
<fschoep> Is it easy to set up Ardour on Ubuntu?
<cbx33> VERY
<cbx33> and that's another reason why I was goign to do the video tutorials
<cbx33> I love the flexibility of JACK/Apps
<fschoep> What advantages does Jack offer?
<cbx33> it's fantastic
<cbx33> just the ability to plug any apps output into anyother apps input
<fschoep> I always thought Jack was just a sound-system abstraction layer.
<cbx33> and the common transport system
<cbx33> I know midi and MMC can do it
<cbx33> but jack seems to do it so much better
<fschoep> Sounds useful, how do you utilize it in your current setup?
<cbx33> JACK is at the centre
<cbx33> fschoep, this is sounding more and more like an interview :p
<fschoep> Oh, I'm sorry :)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> I j/k
<fschoep> I thought you might enjoy talking about your setup :)
<cbx33> Of course
<cbx33> it's much smaller than it used to be
<cbx33> my studio used to be worth about 6000
<cbx33> but it's scattered about now
<fschoep> I'm not used to using Linux for audio, so I'm interested in your experiences.
<cbx33> well, tbh, apart fro the VERY occasional crash
<cbx33> it's very very stable
<cbx33> as you saw I even made one of my sounds completely on my laptop
<cbx33> on a train
<cbx33> multitrack playback on a train :p
<fschoep> :)
<cbx33> at the moment
<cbx33> I have my Korg X5D
<cbx33> which goes into a MidiSport 2x2
<cbx33> and then goes itno the USB
<fschoep> OK
<cbx33> JACK also handles all my midi connections
<cbx33> I can route any input from one to any output to another
<cbx33> although the midi is handled by ALSA I believe, JACK does a really good job of interfacing
<cbx33> you can save you setups/patchbay arrangements in JACK
<cbx33> to be recalled later
<fschoep> OK, nice feature
<cbx33> which is handy if you're working on one project a lot
<cbx33> but it's jus thte shear flexability that the conecpt offers
<fschoep> I used Jack's MIDI capabilities to power QSynth (ring a bell?)
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> I use ZynAddSubFX
<fschoep> The Wiki link :)
<cbx33> which is cool, but you must modprobe snd_seq first
<cbx33> else it'll crash
<cbx33> and it doesn't run on AMD64 at all :p
<fschoep> I didn't look into ZynAddSubFX earlier, but it looks very promising
<cbx33> it's a nice synth
<fschoep> The sounds you are using, are those mixed from the Korg and ZynAddSubFX?
<cbx33> it has a virtual keyboard which is playable via your computer keyboard
<cbx33> mainly from the Korg tbh
<fschoep> :)
<cbx33> I find the Zyn sounds good, but harsh
<cbx33> very fast attacks
<cbx33> whcih are nice from some applications, and indeed I could go in and change them
<fschoep> I see. Do you -by chance- have the "Dragon's World" synth on the Korg :) ?
<cbx33> but why, when the Korg is sitting there with some lovely sounds
<msikma> cbx33: I'll hook up my old Mac OS 9
<cbx33> hang on.....lemme see
<cbx33> nice msikma
<msikma> They are pretty neat sounds. I also had one notably well-done Star Trek sound theme :-)
<msikma> Anyway, going home now, see you later...
<cbx33> see ya msikma
<fschoep> bye Michiel
<cbx33> fschoep, no
<cbx33> I don't seem to have that one
<fschoep> Heh, no problem, we used that one on my band's first demo :)
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> ah coool
<cbx33> there probaly is a reincarnation of it
<cbx33> under a different name
<fschoep> I think so, audio stuff generally seems to have lots of legacy sounds in newer gear.
<cbx33> the X5D has tonnes of sounds...but is a complete synth so I can create my own too
<fschoep> Oh, that's neat
<cbx33> fschoep, there is one sound...<<headhunter>> which can be used to play the treehouse tune from themepark
<cbx33> and I mean almost exactly
<cbx33> it's scarily close
<fschoep> Hehe :)
<fschoep> Scary in itself
<cbx33> hehe
<fschoep> When you record stuff, do you record MIDI or audio? I'd guess the latter?
<cbx33> I tend at the moment to use audio
<fschoep> I wondered, because Ardour doesn't do MIDI :)
<cbx33> purely because I know what keys I've pressed and it's not hard to remember
<fschoep> True
<cbx33> but I have used rosegarden
<cbx33> to record the midis
<cbx33> and then bounced that to audio and muted the midi track
<cbx33> so I can go back and modify if needs be
<cbx33> fschoep,
<fschoep> I see.
<fschoep> yes -
<cbx33> http://progbox.co.uk/music
<cbx33> some old tracks I did
<cbx33> old old
<cbx33> if I were doing ones like that
<cbx33> I'd use rosegarden a lot
<fschoep> Hang on, I'll fire up a song
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> syberiority
<cbx33> that's probably one of the best
<cbx33> 09
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> and if you dare to hear me sing
<cbx33> "The One"
<fschoep> OK, I took 09
<fschoep> Sounds like an acoustic guitar
<cbx33> ok, first bit of guitar I ever recorded into PC
<cbx33> took me 37 takes
<fschoep> Wow
<cbx33> then i realised the guitar was out of tune
<cbx33> 5 takes later I had it :p
<fschoep> Out of tune guitars are bad
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> Especially if you can't do a retake as the musicians have gone home.
<cbx33> it was when the rest of the song was already recorded :p
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> well all that stuff was me solo :p
<fschoep> :)
<fschoep> The drums, they're MIDI I guess?
<cbx33> apart from one solo on one track
<cbx33> unfortunately yes
<cbx33> I could have done them a lot better now
<cbx33> I do actually play drums
<fschoep> I like the sound of the drums a lot, but they are quite "clean" in a way.
<cbx33> yes
<fschoep> So, you play the guitar, keys and drums? Anything else :) ?
<cbx33> um, bass sometimes, piano if you count that as a seperate instrument
<cbx33> that's abotu it
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> oh and I sing badly :p
<fschoep> I kind of count bass under guitars and piano under keys :) Same interfaces
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> I really must learn a wind instrument at some time
<fschoep> I think that would rock
<fschoep> I can only play the guitar and a bit of keys
<cbx33> I mean the other amazing thing about linux, is that I can keep IRC web brwoser etc open
<cbx33> and still record multitrack audio
<fschoep> :) That's nice, really.
<cbx33> logic would have died trying to do that on my old pc
<cbx33> I used to have to keep that pc sooooo clean
<fschoep> I can imagine
<fschoep> Did you have dedicated hardware?
<cbx33> i had a pc running win98
<cbx33> dual booted with ME
<cbx33> and installed ONLY logic
<fschoep> Oh dear, Windows ME, everybody RUN!
<cbx33> exactly
<cbx33> ME was the only way to get my second midibox running
<cbx33> driver issue
<fschoep> That's pretty bad, since ME was probably the worst Windows version ever.
<cbx33> I also had/have a 12 track akai dps 12i multitrack recorder
<cbx33> which was nice for long audio takes like vocals
<fschoep> (by the way, you're singing's not too bad, mine's far worse)
<cbx33> haha
<cbx33> "The One"?
<fschoep> Yup
<cbx33> probaly my singing at it's best
<cbx33> i wrote and recorded that one for my wife
<cbx33> who was my fiancee at the time :p
<cbx33> hehe
<fschoep> That's cute :)
<fschoep> Don't give up man, I'm pretty sure you can improve with some more practice. Me, however, I can really not sing even with lessons :)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> I'm not too worried about singing
<fschoep> I'll let my guitar do the talking.
<cbx33> I used to write all the vocal lines when I played in a punk band
<cbx33> I played drums but wrote all the vocals heheh
<fschoep> :(
<cbx33> fschoep, you a mean guitarist?
<fschoep> Oh :)
<fschoep> That :( smiley got in there erroneously
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> No I'm not mean, I'm quite a cosy person
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> what type of guitar you play?
<fschoep> No, I can play the guitar but I'm not mean
<fschoep> I play a Telecaster
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> with distortion?
<fschoep> A tiny bit
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> And LOOOOOTS of delay
<cbx33> Marshall Jackhammer, best pedal I ever purchased :p
<fschoep> Know The Edge from U2?
<cbx33> fschoep, oooh, I love playing guitar with delay
<fschoep> That's me, in a nutshell.
<cbx33> very very soothing
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> I use it for rhythmic effects, like I play dah-dah-dah
<cbx33> you can just pick random notes and it still sounds ace
<cbx33> yup I know exactly what you mean
<fschoep> And then the delay makes it sound like dah-digga-dag-digga-dah
<cbx33> used that quite a lot in these ubuntu sounds
<fschoep> Wait, I've got something funny which you probably already know
<cbx33> one particualr zyn sound had a nice delay on iy
<cbx33> fschoep, you got a blog?
<fschoep> cbx33: No, a website
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what's the link
<cbx33> I'll add you to my blog
<fschoep> http://www.ffnn.nl
<fschoep> Since I jumped on the Ubuntu train I haven't been able to update it :(
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> Oh, here's the funny bit:
<fschoep> http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail36.html
<fschoep> You might already know it.
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> I hope you enjoy(ed) it :)
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> cbx33: I kind of need to start packing for a photo shoot, mind if I talk to you later? It's been great fun :)
<cbx33> yeh sure
<cbx33> any time
<cbx33> just ping me when you see me
<cbx33> I'm usually around
<cbx33> photoshoot?
<cbx33> you taking of being taken?
<cbx33>  /of/or
<fschoep> Taking
<cbx33> silentkeystroke.deviantart.com
<cbx33> maybe we something else in common :p
<fschoep> Need to scout locations for the band's new photos for promotion.
<cbx33> the band got a website?
<fschoep> Yeah, an old one :)
<fschoep> But still maintained
<fschoep> http://www.oceansedge.nl
<fschoep> Eat your heart out :)
<cbx33> heheh
<fschoep> I'll talk to you soon :)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> take care
<fschoep> Thanks for chatting!
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> thank you
<msikma> Is it possible that we make the scroll bar a bit larger?
<msikma> I think it's a little tiny.
<msikma> Some extra pixels would be useful but I'm not sure if this is technically easy to do.
<msikma> heh, the scroll bars are the hardest to make because of how small they are
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-10
<msikma> anyway, here is an update. I'm not really happy with them yet and am thinking about just trying something completely different instead.
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/scrollbarsupdate.png
<msikma> see you tomorrow
<ubuntupro> artwork for an os?
* #ubuntu-artwork  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<msikma> Hey guys
<lapo> hi
<cbx33> afternoon all
<troy_s> greetz cbx33
<troy_s> just heading out door for work, can't chat.
<troy_s> catch you later soon.
<cbx33> hi troy_s see the newest sound
<bersace|code> Wahou ! i really like michiel human gtk+ theme rework !
<msikma> Hi bersace|code, and thanks :)
<bersace|code> msikma: is sent comment on ubuntu-art
<msikma> I'm actually working on it right now. I'm still not satisfied with the scroll bar.
<bersace|code> yep
<msikma> Neat! I'll check it out
<bersace|code> wait a minute
<bersace|code> it seems like it's not delivered
<msikma> hee hee, I made that scroll bar before I went to work tomorrow, and didn't even realize that the shadow is way off on the vertical one.
<bersace|code> msikma: delivered :)
<msikma> I just responded to it, bersace|code :)
<msikma> Hey bersace|code, have any tips for what I could do with the columns? (column1, column2, by the scroll bars)
<bersace|code> msikma: i find them good.
<bersace|code> you should really consider using something other than grey
<msikma> Well, all I can really use is a bit more white grey for an application background, I'd say. Too much saturation doesn't really work, and full white won't set it apart from actual white parts of the interface
<bersace|code> msikma: if you add a little orange tone or yellow tone to the white instead of grey, that shoudl do the trick
<msikma> Yeah, but it'll just have to by a tiny little bit. It's already a little bit yellowish.
<msikma> I hate the fact that every PNG I save is brighter than in Photoshop
<bersace|code> msikma: i admit that's really hard to find another color
<msikma> It's terrible to try and make the scroll bars in a glass color
<msikma> It just doesn't seem to "work"
<msikma> I'll try again tomorrow. Need to think a little bit.
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-11
<adiddy> hi
<lapo> yo
<cbx33> afternoond all
<viper550> Hello!
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-12
<viper550> Hello! I'm trying out a new IRC client
<nixternal> sorry for the floods earlier, as it seems my router was nailed...
<mhb> hi folks
<msikma> Hi everybody
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<cbx33> hi msikma
* cbx33 just watched the interview with Mark on More4
<cbx33> dang it, if I'd have done the startup sounds last release
<cbx33> they'd have been on the news :p
<msikma> I think my Photoshop just hung
<cbx33> :( - photoshop 6 doesn't run on dapper :(
<cbx33> it ran on breezy
<troy_s> blah photoshop... how you doing cbx?
<troy_s> pong cbx33
<cbx33> hi troy_s was gonna ask if you heard the latest sound?
<cbx33> I also just posted to the ML to try to get some more feedback, and got one already :D
<troy_s> Yes... right now the primary concern is developing a palette
<troy_s> So that the CC can steer the direction
<troy_s> and development can follow a formal procedure.
<cbx33> you still don't think the palette is big enough?
<troy_s> I think it is getting closer.  What is probably best is providing a diverse set of directions (without the polishing tweaks)
<troy_s> Then canvas the CC for which ones work and don't.
<cbx33> I've stopped polishing now
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I see Jono has stpped out of the ring
<troy_s> Yes.
<troy_s> He is a Canonical employee now in a different area.
<cbx33> I know
<cbx33> :p
<troy_s> One of my buddies who is working at EA took a listen to the sounds.
<cbx33> oh?
<cbx33> feedback?
<troy_s> Yes, I'll send you some when they are complete.
<cbx33> please
<troy_s> He has also scored films.
<cbx33> I would be very very interested in those
<cbx33> nice, something I would love to do one day
<troy_s> Originally, he suggested that they felt a bit synthy -- which is something I tried to communicate as well.
<troy_s> The percussion work is interesting.
<cbx33> good good
<cbx33> did you say he is creating some too?
<troy_s> But again, all of the 'comments' are irrelevant -- the CC is all that matter.
<troy_s> Yes.
<cbx33> true
<troy_s> He will try to get some out.
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> I'd better work harder then
<troy_s> No... his will most certainly expand the palette primarily.
* cbx33 imagines expand and conquer :p
<cbx33> I wish I had more resources
<troy_s> No.  He has been doing it for quite a while, and has a fine arts education as well.
<troy_s> He is very professional...
<troy_s> That means that he is quite skilled at collaborative development as well.
<bersace> Hello
<bersace> Who is peter savage ?
<troy_s> Seems like bersace likes the percussion ones as well... :)
<troy_s> cbx33
<bersace> cbx33: hello
<troy_s> Our sound developer.
<bersace> troy_s: thanks
<troy_s> :)
<cbx33> bersace, me
<bersace> Our *great* sound devloper !
<troy_s> Percussion is working well... I would say cent and beat are working well.
<cbx33> thanky bersace :D
<bersace> cbx33: i think that we should modify a little the rhythm of the Organic one
<bersace> in fact
<cbx33> yeh?
<bersace> the feel of two speeded up sound is due to the "two short pong"
<bersace> at the end of each cycle
<bersace> that really hard to explain
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> I know what you mean
<bersace> especially in english when you are french
<troy_s> Polishing is a ways off :)
<troy_s> So don't obsess just yet.
<troy_s> I would like to see a "Rick Ruben" version of Cent if you can pull it off...
<troy_s> Strip it bare
<bersace> if you joint the two last "pong" of each cycle, that will make it less speedy without adding seconds :)
<bersace> troy_s: ok
<cbx33> bersace, i get it
<troy_s> Let's just roll with the progress, expand the palette, and keep things simple.
<cbx33> instead of dum da dum daaa da da dum ---dum da dum daaa dum
<troy_s> Further, we would need a wiki page of distinct ideas.
<troy_s> (as in pair the set down into the distinct variations, and keep the sub variations off for quick scanning as the CC is pretty damn busy as one can expect.
<bersace> ok
<bersace> sorry for the polishing coments:)
<bersace> i really think that "organic" is a good theme for edgy
<cbx33> troy_s, that was my intention with just having the blocks fro a sound style
<cbx33> bersace, I already have it on my dapper machine
<cbx33> :p
<troy_s> bersace is one of our artwork wiki wizards
<bersace> cbx33: lol
<troy_s> pretty sure he could help you get the page into a scanning format
<cbx33> and Message Received is a great tone for a mobile SMS tone
<bersace> yep
<cbx33> bersace, be my guest
<bersace> troy_s: note that this case is exactly where i can help : i'm not an artist, not a content producer (except some artwork like http://openclipart.org/incoming/jaguar__tienne_bersac_03.svg or http://openclipart.org/incoming/loup__tienne_bersac_01.svg)
<bersace> i can help polishing :)
<cbx33> heheh ;)
<cbx33> well even if it doesn't get picked
<cbx33> I can make a polished version just for you bersace  :p
<bersace> cbx33: and for you !
<bersace> :)
<bersace> that would be nice
<troy_s> Yep polishing will come
<troy_s> but again, we have a strict set of 'clients' to hit
<troy_s> and those clients are the ones who will decide things... without their support, polishing and steering is all in vain.
<troy_s> So basically what I am proposing is to get the "Ponder/Brainstorm" idea pool on the table.
<troy_s> And then I'll try to get the 'clients' to have a peep at the cumulative list.
<bersace> troy_s: sorry, but who are "clients" ?
<bersace> sabdfl ?
<troy_s> The CC
<troy_s> sabdfl included.
<troy_s> As we must always remember, Ubuntu is not a democracy ;)
<troy_s> Which is also why it has been so successful.
<bersace> of course
<troy_s> Slow and steady will win the race.
<troy_s> And remember the golden rule of design:  80:20
<bersace> so clients want "slow and steady" ?
<cbx33> hehehe
<troy_s> Well no, I would suggest that we are new and growing... so we just move at the pace that we can deliver.
<cbx33> bersace, nice play on words there :p
<troy_s> 80% of most system's issues are caused by 20% of the factors.
<troy_s> which means that with our limited resources, if we can identify the 20%, we can focus on those items.  The rest is the point of diminishing returns.
<bersace> yep and 80% of world wealth is own by 20% of people
<bersace> :P
<bersace> i like the rule of 80:20 :)
<troy_s> bersace:  exactly.  In fact, there are many studies on it...
* bersace search steady in english-french dic
* bersace found
<bersace> ok
<troy_s> steady == constant ==
<bersace> ok
<troy_s> uniform.
<troy_s> etc.
<bersace> i know
<bersace> i read :)
<bersace> that's exactly what i'm not !
<troy_s> 80:20 == Pareto's Principle.
<bersace> but this is why i need such mentor like you troy_s :)
<troy_s> Seminal work on 80:20 "Quality Control Handbook" Joseph M. Juran
<troy_s> McGraw-Hill, 1951
<troy_s> blah
* troy_s is just another idiot who happens to think Ubuntu is very important.
<troy_s> I do think the CC will be most imporessed that cbx33's work is dedicated on Ubuntu.
<cbx33> I sure hope so
<troy_s> Well it is important from a philosophical level as well really...
<troy_s> How can you propose a 'switch' to an operating system that you can't even really support 100% yourself?
<troy_s> Ockham's Razor:  Given a choice between functionality equivalent designs, the simplest design should be selected.  ;)
<troy_s> So keep those palette entries as simple as they need to be to communicate your sound cbx33 -- no simpler.
* cbx33 has just come up with another
<cbx33> :D
<troy_s> Great.
<bersace> troy_s: what do you mean by palette ?
<bersace> the set of sounds ?
<bersace> the set of variation of each sounds ?
<troy_s> Yes... a 'range of colours' of sound so that the CC can say "X Y and Z are good directions -- continue that way"
<troy_s> Which eliminates all the rest, and is good for refinement.
<troy_s> Same technique as with traditional graphic art proposals.
<bersace> troy_s: what is the big Comments table in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSounds just after organic ?
<cbx33> bersace, that was my fault
<cbx33> they were all comments on that one there
<cbx33> theme
<cbx33> but for some reason it centered it
<bersace> ok
<bersace> cbx33: what is the "Note:" ?
<cbx33> on some I add a note about the sound
<troy_s> Let bersace go in there and cull.
<troy_s> He is very good at cleaning up wiki messes...
<troy_s> also bersace, the 'Incoming' directory of the wiki is getting clogged a bit... perhaps you have some ideas on what should stay etc...
<troy_s> and where to finalize localization.
<bersace> cbx33: what did you comment ?
<bersace> which variation ?
<cbx33> bersace, ?
<cbx33> which one?
<bersace> i'm talking about the comments mess at the end of UbuntuSounds
<bersace> and the strange "Notes:" line
<bersace> on what do this refer to ?
<bersace> all Organic ?
<bersace> only a variant ?
<cbx33> all organic
<bersace> "Notes:" too ?
<cbx33> yes
<troy_s> Great to have bersace back in the fold.
<troy_s> You can see why eh cbx33?  ;)
<bersace> troy_s: did you see http://gnome-scanning.blogspot.com/ ?
<bersace> ok, i rework organic comments
<bersace> the problem is that MoinMoin table doesn't support of normal tags embedding
<bersace> a cell can only contain a one line. :(
<troy_s> bersace:  Wow.
<cbx33> bersace, yes
<cbx33> I hate that
<troy_s> You can make canon scanners work with open source???
<troy_s> How do I make my bloody 5000F work?
<troy_s> Just use headings
<troy_s> Tables are too hard to adjust.
<troy_s> Headings are far more useful, and the table of contents automagically update them.
<bersace> yes
<bersace> i'll do it
<troy_s> bersace:  Do you know of a way to get canon scanners up under os operating systems?
<bersace> i'm just writing a replacement of xsane
<bersace> so if xsane doesn't support your device, gnomescan won't
<bersace> ask #sane
<troy_s> ah
<bersace> troy_s: canon is known to ship inexistent or bad driver for each OSes and particularily for Free OSs
<bersace> but FOSS offer a quite good support of canon device, considering the pain of writin all that drivers.
<cbx33> bersace, you still editing the wiki?
<cbx33> I have a new sound to add
<bersace> cbx33: wait a minute
<cbx33> kk
<bersace> submitting
<cbx33> ok
<bersace> done
<cbx33> ok
<bersace> please follow the new guideline :)
<bersace> stoooooop !
<bersace> cbx33: stooooopp !!!
<bersace> let me make a last mod
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> hehe
<bersace> troy_s: i'm adding UbuntuSounds to CategoryArtwork
<bersace> Since there is not ubuntu-sound team, i guess that's a good choice
<cbx33> bersace, there is an Ubunt Audio team
<cbx33> but it seems pretty dead
<bersace> hmm.
<cbx33> bersace, you done editing now?
<bersace> yep
<troy_s> Good idea bersace.
<troy_s> Only comments thus far are to pair down the existing work.
<troy_s> Pick ONE of each sample
<troy_s> and provide it.
<bersace> ?
<troy_s> And add a table of contents of course.
<bersace> what does mean "pair down" ?
<troy_s> Reduce
* bersace read dic one more time
<troy_s> pick the 'best' candidate
<troy_s> in each 'topic'
<troy_s> If I manage to get the CC to look at it,
<cbx33> in that case
<troy_s> I don't want them spending too long listening to samples that are very similar...
<cbx33> pick the last one
<troy_s> And keep the comments in a list format, as that table limitation is painful.
<cbx33> want me to go through and cull the page?
<bersace> troy_s: you mean, i have to highlight the most worked variation of each sound ?
<troy_s> cbx33, that would be great...
<cbx33> yeh, troy_s to keep all comments
<bersace> cbx33: have you finished ?
<cbx33> and incase people want to hear the old versions
<cbx33> bersace, yes
<bersace> ok
<troy_s> keep the others obviously, but let's keep the page streamlined for the CC.
<cbx33> couldn't we highlight the table row with the latest version?
<troy_s> TOC, avoid the tables, and provide a spot for @SIG@ comments.
<bersace> loooooooool !
<bersace> cbx33: very nice the Christmas theme ^^
<cbx33> heheh
<bersace> for the ubuntu-calendar-december-audio package :D
<bersace> hey, that's a good idea :)
<cbx33> heheh...noooooooooo
<bersace> that's huge work
<cbx33> indeed it is
<bersace> but that's could be nice
<cbx33> althouht if we came up with a single them tune
<bersace> if we have a big ubuntu-audio team
<bersace> if we had
<cbx33> I could do one with different instruments each month
<troy_s> We have what we have.
<troy_s> Remember 80:20 and let's get to the 20
<cbx33> yeh bersace, you're stuck with just little I at the moment
<troy_s> All is good.  Progress is better than no progress.
<msikma> Hey cbx33
<msikma> I listened to some of those opening sounds
<msikma> They are totally cool
<cbx33> yeh?
<cbx33> thanks msikma
<msikma> Have you made any other interface sounds yet?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> but I have some ideas
<cbx33> I'd like to wait till the theme is chosen before I do that
<troy_s> 80:20
<troy_s> Exactly.
<msikma> I also just uploaded another update of PolishHumanGTKTheme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/PolishHumanGTKTheme/Incoming?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=michielgtk4.png
<cbx33> and possibly buy/get Canonical to buy/ me a new a sound card and rerecord them all
<troy_s> Worry about the bigger picture, the smaller details are diminishing returns.
<msikma> Do you have any old interface sounds? I'd like to hear them
<cbx33> msikma, no, they are in my head
<cbx33> unless you have a mind->wav converter?
<msikma> Hmm, too bad. I would have liked to hear them.
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> you will when the theme gets chosen :p
<cbx33> msikma, could you provide a quick reply to the ML with your comments
<msikma> Comments on your sounds? I put them in the wiki
<cbx33> ok cool
<troy_s> Greetings Rippon
<Rippon> Hello
<bersace> troy_s, cbx33: i added a "File:" field for each composition which point to the latest version
<troy_s> Great.
<cbx33> nice bersace
<troy_s> Rippon, I don't recognize your handle.  How long have you been participating?
<cbx33> thanks for taking the time to help out on that bersace
<bersace> hey, that's my job :)
<cbx33> heheh even so
<cbx33> :p
<bersace> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-art-wiki-re-organisation
<cbx33> bersace, I'm hoping to do some wiki reorganisation of the LTSP documentation
<troy_s> Did the cull finish?
<cbx33> take a look
<cbx33> tell us what you think
* msikma replied on ml to the sounds
<cbx33> thanks msikma
<troy_s> Did he move it to sub /Artwork?
<msikma> I think that they're awesome, but that some of them are a little bit too long than I would expect them to be.
<troy_s> or is it still at UbuntuSounds
<cbx33> msikma, yes, it's mainly for getting the basis right
<cbx33> then peole can say I like the fade out
<cbx33> or like the middle beat etc
<msikma> E.g. some of them have an excellent intro, the first few seconds, but then the last few seconds consist of just long synth notes which I believe could fade out earlier. But the general feel is excellent.
<msikma> Like, they're not supposed to be finished products already, but they sure feel like it.
<troy_s> Polishing issues.
<cbx33> thanks msikma
<cbx33> I'll polish you in a minute troy_s  :p
<troy_s> That would be nice.
<troy_s> Although that would take a lot of work.
<cbx33> heheh
<troy_s> Great effort on the whole Pete.
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> all I can do is try
<troy_s> I'll put you into contact with Adam once he finished up getting his title into beta.
<troy_s> I think his time is at zero for the next couple to few weeks.
<cbx33> troy_s, my only issue is we are getting very close to freeze
<troy_s> Although he was looking for inspirational visuals, so if you have anything, forward them to me.
<troy_s> cbx33 look at the breakdown.
<troy_s> It is a ways off...
<troy_s> which is also why focusing on two relatively simple but frequented items stands the potential for inclusion.
<troy_s> And again, without the CC approval / direction, it is a complete vapour effort.
<cbx33> troy_s, I wonder, is it worth getting some direction at this point
<cbx33> they may have some great ideas
<cbx33> ie fschoep cam up with the idea for "ogranic"
<cbx33> check the mailing list
<troy_s> cbx33, good idea.  ;)
<cbx33> ogranic beat + choirs
<cbx33> think we could pencil it in at the next CC?
<troy_s> But again, they are busy.
<troy_s> Well considering that none of us are members, no.
<troy_s> You might want to consider removing the titles and changing them strictly to numbers.
<cbx33> ok
<troy_s> To avoid biasing based on completely unrelated issues.
<cbx33> true
<troy_s> And I would strike the xmas one, keep focused.
<cbx33> it wasn't supposed to be christmas
<cbx33> my wife commented that they sounded like sleigh bells
<cbx33> I'll see if I can cut them
<troy_s> LOL.
<cbx33> it may sound better
<troy_s> Or change the name.
<troy_s> :)
<cbx33> of course
<troy_s> You can see my point already probably ;)
<cbx33> the name implies the thought of christmas
<cbx33> yes
<troy_s> Exactly.
<troy_s> Sample00, blah blah.
<cbx33> troy_s, I'm sure I could get someone to get it onto the agenda for the CC meeting
<cbx33> brb
<troy_s> Yes.  Frank is in direct liason with the important folks... and thus far the progress in artwork has been substantial enough that it is probably a more direct route.
<cbx33> I'm sure Frank would like me to get some more direction
<troy_s> Yes.  It is in the works.
<troy_s> I would say that the palette is at least a good starting point now.
<troy_s> Which it wasn't before.
<troy_s> Now if we refine the wiki page so that comments can be added via @SIG@
<troy_s> and put a comments section for each _single_ sampling
<troy_s> we are probably on the way.
<troy_s> Streamline by removing the tables, providing a comments subheading with point based @SIG@ comments.
<troy_s> And the rest should fall into place.
<cbx33> ok, I'll get onto that in a min
<cbx33> troy_s, what did you mean about the commenta and @sig@?
<cbx33> what do we do with the comments on the variations?
<cbx33> cull them and just take comments on final versinos??
<troy_s> 1) Heading
<troy_s> 2) Reference to attachment
<troy_s> 3) comments sub heading
<troy_s> 3.1) List based comments -- if you use @SIG@ comment follows here, the wiki automatically puts the date and time in where the @sig@ was
<cbx33> ah ok
<troy_s> The tables are just too hard to mainting for comments etc...
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> what about the variations
<cbx33> did youwant to chop them from the wiki?
<cbx33> and what happens to commetns on variations>?
<troy_s> Use your judgement... personally, I found the basics to be more than sufficient.
<troy_s> Because for the large part the variations are more or less the same to someone taking a casual listen.
<troy_s> With me?
<cbx33> yes
<troy_s> So for CC purposes, pick your fave.
<cbx33> ok I'll cull them
<cbx33> what about the comments we had on variations?
<cbx33> your comments
<cbx33> :p
<troy_s> Pick your fave, and err on the side of simplicity to avoid adverse reactions to an effect or something.
<cbx33> yes
<troy_s> Well keep those in a backup page.
<cbx33> I'll just make a backup of the page now
<troy_s> Simplicity is key here...
<cbx33> and then edit it
<troy_s> We want a clear page outlining all of your basic directions, with clear areas for comment.
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSounds
<troy_s> Terrific Pete!
<troy_s> Now just add the @SIG@ to your comments.
<troy_s> at the beginning.
<troy_s> Just type "@SIG@" followed by your comment.
<troy_s> When you save the page it will fill in the macro.
<cbx33> to my comments?
<cbx33> which ones?
<cbx33> they will all be set to todays date?
<troy_s> Yes... which is good enough.
<troy_s> That is a very clean layout.
<cbx33> :)
<bersace> :(
<bersace> why remove names ?
<cbx33> troy_s said they were distractign
<cbx33> and I must say to an extent I agree
<cbx33> right I'm off out
<cbx33> feel free to spruce anyone
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSoundsFull still has all the old variations
<troy_s> bersace, the names tend to stimulate preconceived notions about something.
<troy_s> probably not desirable.
<bersace> ok
<troy_s> Kind of like naming one 'death' and one 'life'
<troy_s> but in a much subtler form.
<troy_s> Make sense?
<PingunZ> can someone tell me what the maximimum size for a splash screen is ?
<PingunZ> --> the one after the login window
<bersace> hmm.
<bersace> don't know
<PingunZ> is it like 1280*1024 ?
<bersace> that should  be described in gnome-session doc
<troy_s> Maximum size depends on desktop resolution.
<bersace> is possible to use svg ?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-13
<troy_s> bersace:  Nope.
<troy_s> bersace:  And Gnome's svg rendering has issues at times with certain elements as far as I know.
<bersace> :(
<troy_s> Trying to get the bloody SVG icons sorted out it tough enough...
<troy_s> Perhaps once we have a decent SVG renderer it is an option.
<msikma> Hmm
<msikma> I need to figure out how to do cool light effects like here: http://www.ruudbaan.com/ (it's a flash site, choose "publ" and then "publ15", then the picture almost at the bottom)
<msikma> That looks totally wallpaper-savvy
<Madpilot> msikma, the one with the green glows?
<msikma> Yeah
<Madpilot> Fyre
<msikma> Nah
<msikma> From what I've seen, Fyre doesn't look nearly as cool as that
<msikma> Besides, I don't really believe in auto-generated effects...
<msikma> Maybe as a base for (lots) of manual editing, though
<Madpilot> start in Fyre, for the lines, import to GIMP to add the glow, I guess
<Madpilot> Fyre is a massive CPU hog...
<fschoep> troy_s: ping
<PingunZ> hi I made a mockup for usplash :: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3279&cat=500
<PingunZ> its for a high resolution wich should be possible in the newest kernels
<Madpilot> wow - was going to ask if the usplash could do that many colours :)
<fschoep> I think the boot text is going to disappear for Edgy so you don't really need to have a text area anymore, Madpilot may be right about the colors :)
<PingunZ> no it will be possible from the kernel : 2.6.17.6 if I'm right ( the colors )
<PingunZ> the text can go ;)
<PingunZ> I got it in layers so ..
<PingunZ> the background is just a picture I like
<fschoep> I see, it looks vibrant :)
<PingunZ> what is vibrant ?
<PingunZ> ( I'm not really good in englsih ;) )
<PingunZ> *english
<fschoep> Vibrant means that the colors are very lively, vivid - they are really saturated. Does that help?
<PingunZ> yes ;)
<fschoep> OK, great :)
<PingunZ> So .. I'm going to try to realize this usplash. Now where can I get advanced guide for making usplash' ?
<fschoep> The best page until now (for "older" usplashes) is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> but is there any way I can move the text / dont display the text / use a progress bar with a different shape ?
<fschoep> Not in that tutorial, which is based on the old usplash code.
<PingunZ> hmm
<fschoep> I haven't seen any good details on the new one yet, and it seems it's not yet in Edgy so it's also kind of hard to test.
<PingunZ> I'll need to find another tutorial then
<fschoep> Scott (James Remnant) demoed the new code to me back in Paris, but that was more of a demo setup than the real Edgy code.
<PingunZ> ok next question. I'm going to make an animated splash screen --> like xubuntu
<PingunZ> any guides for that ?
<fschoep> Splash screen from the login manager?
<PingunZ> yes
<fschoep> OK, I'll try to Google for it :)
<PingunZ> thanks ;)
<PingunZ> and is there any guide to make a good login screen, smart coded so it loads quickly
<fschoep> Wow, that's a lot of questions!
<PingunZ> I know sorry, I'm going to make a whole team
<PingunZ> myself -_-
<PingunZ> never made a team before
<fschoep> No problem, you're welcome :)
<PingunZ> *theme
<PingunZ> lol
<fschoep> If there are any good tutorials on those subjects I think I'd have found them by now since we're interested in this stuff for the artwork team as well.
<PingunZ> well if I find results I'll let you know
<fschoep> By the way, would you enjoy helping out with Edgy's artwork? You could join the mailing list if you have some spare time.
<PingunZ> I tried that before
<fschoep> You did?
<PingunZ> but .. you hget lots of mails and I didnt know what to do with them
<PingunZ> yes
<fschoep> Hehe, I can imagine it's kind of confusing in the beginning.
<fschoep> Do you remember when you joined the list?
<PingunZ> it really is
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> 6 months ago
<fschoep> So that was during the Dapper cycle?
<PingunZ> I can easily find that out
<PingunZ> yes
<fschoep> Can you explain a bit what confused you the most? The amount of mails, the subject, the lack of direction?
<fschoep> I'm asking since I'm now kind of the Artist in Chief for Ubuntu and as such I'm involved in coordinating the mailing list.
<PingunZ> well, I got tonns of mails --> I didnt know where to start so I didnt read them
<PingunZ> :s
* PingunZ hides 
<fschoep> So, the amount of mails was the main problem :) ?
<PingunZ> yes
<PingunZ> I also didnt know how to submit things ..
<fschoep> Submit things, as in send in artwork, or as in sending e-mails to the list?
<PingunZ> send in artwork, icons, ...
<PingunZ> btw, normally I dont create icons/etc on my own I just modify them
<fschoep> That's also important, trying variations on existing things.
<PingunZ> well I'm kinda goods in that
<PingunZ> but I only use photoshop ..
<fschoep> If you would like to give it another try for Edgy, I'd appreciate that.
<PingunZ> cant work with gimp
<PingunZ> well I would like, really
<fschoep> Photoshop is no problem if you're creating variations.
<PingunZ> btw :: check out my desktop, http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3216&cat=2
<fschoep> We've got a lot of talented people using Photoshop on the list.
<PingunZ> thats what I'm basing the theme on I'm making
<PingunZ> I'm not talented ..
<PingunZ> I just know my way around in photoshop
<fschoep> That's good though!
<PingunZ> and I have lots of ideas --> mockups ..
<fschoep> Shall I give you some links for information on how we are doing artwork for Edgy now so you can easily blend in on the mailing list?
<PingunZ> yeah fine
<fschoep> OK, hang on -
<PingunZ> but atm I dont use any of the standard artwork so ..
<fschoep> We'll try to change that :)
<PingunZ> I could make a xgl theme for ubuntu --> I'm kinda good in xgl themes
<PingunZ> brb
<fschoep> PingunZ: If you read through this page and it's links, you'll have a good idea of what process we're using for artwork in Edgy:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan
<fschoep> There's a lot of info on there, but it gives a solid background for the mailing list.
<PingunZ> ok
<PingunZ> I'll be back in 5 mins
<fschoep> OK
<PingunZ> b
<PingunZ> hmmm
<PingunZ> thats really a lot of text for me
<PingunZ> ( non-english )
<PingunZ> btw fschoep, nl ? be ?
<fschoep> NL
<PingunZ> das handig
<PingunZ> pm ? lots easier for me in dutch
<fschoep> OK
<msikma> "fschoep: I think the boot text is going to disappear for Edgy so you don't really need to have a text area anymore, Madpilot may be right about the colors :)"
<msikma> I sure hope so!
<msikma> What are the specs of that "new" usplash with higher resolution?
<msikma> Also... I didn't know you were dutch. :)
<msikma> Oh wait, he's gone
<msikma> %$!@#$#!@
<viper550> Anyone here?
<msikma> So I've been experimenting with those light effects for some time and here's what I've come up with so far: http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/light-test.png
<msikma> I think that it definitely holds potential
<msikma> Not nearly as nice as in the photo, though.
<msikma> Hi PingunZ
<PingunZ> hi msikma
<PingunZ> I just added myself to the artwork team on launchpad :)
<PingunZ> do I have to do something else ? or is this enough ?
<msikma> Hmm!
<msikma> I'm not all that knowledgeable on the process actually. But I think there's a wikipage you might want to add yourself to as well
<msikma> Have you signed up for the mailing list?
<PingunZ> not yet
<troy_s> PinguinZ check the spec for the artwork plan.
<troy_s> You can see the scheduling breakdown.
<msikma> Well, the mailing list is (in my opinion) where it's at. But that's because all projects I've contributed to thus far used mailing lists, I'm not sure about the others.
* PingunZ is signing up for mailing list
<msikma> Hey PingunZ, got any cool stuff to show us?
<msikma> Are you a student or a professional?
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> student
<PingunZ> 14 years old
<PingunZ> I got my desktop wich is pretty cool ( imo )
<PingunZ> my tweaked slab menu
<troy_s> There are three primary routes to the artwork team.
<msikma> Haha, cool. I think that makes you the youngest Ubuntu Artwork member.
<PingunZ> my login screen ..
<troy_s> A) Wiki B) Launchpad C) Mailing ist.
<PingunZ> Ok, I'll sign up for B and C
<PingunZ> I hate wikis
<PingunZ> msikma, you want screenies ?
<msikma> I love Mediawiki, but I hate the one we're using. It seems so unorganized compared to Mediawiki.
<msikma> Sure!
<PingunZ> gimme a sex
<PingunZ> *c
<msikma> (Mediawiki is the software Wikipedia uses)
<PingunZ> darn typo
<PingunZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=37394
<PingunZ> no screenie of my login screen ( yet )
<PingunZ> dont say it sucks because its vista plz .. :p I like its look but prefer linux --> thats why I'm here ;)
<msikma> Ah yeah, now that I remember it, you linked to those before. They look pretty neat.
<PingunZ> ty
<msikma> Heh, I haven't tried the Vista beta yet. I remember looking at earlier screenshots and not being very impressed, though. The general look of the windows is okay (despite the awful transparency and blur effects, which seems to be a because-we-can effect rather than something that's actually useful). But some of the things they did with Explorer just seemed awful to me.
<PingunZ> If you want some info about any of them --> pm or ask me ;)
<msikma> I might do that later. I'm doing some Photoshop things now.
<PingunZ> I tried it, IT SUCKS, seriously I have a great computer --> 3/10 rated by vista
<PingunZ> its so darn slow
<PingunZ> brb
<PingunZ> b
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> someone has a guide for a login window --> I made one but it loads to slow ..
<PingunZ> hi bersace
<bersace> hello all
<msikma> Hi
<bersace> just to say that would be nice to add Date: field in UbuntuSounds
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<cbx333> sorry bout that
* PingunZ just subcibed to mailing list
<PingunZ> hi msikma
<PovRayMan> howdy all
<PingunZ> hi PovRayMan
<PovRayMan> i made a wallpaper i would love to see put up on the official art or something heh
<PingunZ> shom me
<PingunZ> *show
* PingunZ cant type anymore
<PovRayMan> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30083
<PovRayMan> i made it a while ago but i still have the povray source code to change stuff around
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> the background is just one color, the logo is to dark --> I dont really like the ' shadows ' in it
<PovRayMan> what do you suggest i do
<PingunZ> gimme a sec
<PingunZ> taking a close look at it ;)
<PovRayMan> i'm walking all around the house right now making dinner so i'll try to be around as much as possible so just list out stuff to change :)
<PingunZ> ok ;)
<troy_s> We have an official route in place for that sort of thing.
<troy_s> Unfortunately, we have a small set of contributors so we are currently focused on the default art / design.
<troy_s> There are specifications available at Launchpad.net.
<PovRayMan> i was reading the wiki on my main computer but i had to shut it down in case the thunderstorm coming in tries to fry it
<troy_s> Laf.
<troy_s> Well good idea probably.
<troy_s> Start at the wiki, read through the stuff, and feel free to jump on board.
<troy_s> We are probably going to implement an official announcement policy for the mailing list quite soon, as the clutter that comes up is too much for the busier folks to maintain.
<PingunZ> PovRayMan, I'l going to tell you in pm ;)
<PovRayMan> ok :)
<PovRayMan> ok main computer back on and i'm joining the team
<fschoep> troy_s: ping?
<msikma> Hey everyone
<PovRayMan> hello mr. frank schoep
<msikma> Also I h didn't know you were Dutch, Frank!
<PovRayMan> i just joined the artwork team because i wanna help make ubuntu pretty :)
<fschoep> Whoa, good afternoon everyone :)
<fschoep> msikma: maybe the .nl domain was a giveaway ;) ?
<PovRayMan> my host is a secret ;)
<msikma> I never check hostmasks :)
<msikma> I'm in Rotterdam
<fschoep> PovRayMan: welcome on the team!
<PovRayMan> prm@bb4win/styles/impulsivelazyelf
<PovRayMan> thanks :)
<msikma> So, you got any cool 3d renderings to show us, PovRayMan?
<fschoep> It is kind of quiet on the list right now, basically waiting to get the direction for the next phase completed and approved.
<PovRayMan> i was just showing off something i made a year ago in povray which i can modify to look good
<PovRayMan> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30083
<msikma> Yeah man, give us a clue on what to do, fschoep!
<PovRayMan> PingunZ was giving me suggestions on how to make it look good
<PingunZ> PovRayMan, I didnt really do anything
<PovRayMan> we're working on it, PingunZ  :)
<msikma> That is nice. Too bad I can't see it in full res in my browser.
<PingunZ> hi fschoep ;)
<msikma> Oh wait, I can
<PingunZ> brb
<fschoep> Hey PingunZ nice to see you online right now
<PovRayMan> i rendered that at 4800x3600 and resized to 1600x1200
<PovRayMan> i still have the 51mb bmp original
<fschoep> PovRayMan: maybe use PNG next time :) ?
<fschoep> (just kidding)
<PovRayMan> oh no no, povray for me outputs bmp by default
<PovRayMan> i use png when its right
<PovRayMan> i could set it to output png by default, but ehh i'm lazy like that :)
<fschoep> :)
<cbx33> ping fschoep
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<PingunZ> fschoep, I singed up in the mailing list and on launchpad ;)
<fschoep> Great
<PovRayMan> Here is something new i've been conceptualizing
<fschoep> cbx33: I'm here
<PovRayMan> http://img.waffleimages.com/img/5d143f03830f15abb3b5ea488d6fa3dcbf336ab8/woodBoxes.jpg
<PovRayMan> excuse the poor wood textures
<PovRayMan> i'm building a jenga like stack tower
<fschoep> I'm not used to the u-art being so active like this so please forgive me if my reactions are kind of slow :)
<PovRayMan> haha ok, i have to admit i'm a bit of an irc nut, since 1996 or so
<PingunZ> hehe fschoep, its cause of me I made #ubuntuforums active too -_-
<fschoep> msikma: if you are interested, can you take a peek at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan/Propose/Results
<msikma> That is all rather nice stuff.
<fschoep> PingunZ: :)
<fschoep> msikma: the idea being it defines the direction for "Produce"
<PovRayMan> interesting, i'm reading that right now
<msikma> I'm not entirely captured by all-out-gloss and matte and gloss so far, though.
<fschoep> msikma: it's incomplete / not detailed enough or do you not like the ideas presented?
<msikma> I think that the artwork seen in there mostly lacks contrast.
<msikma> Oh, it's nothing that can't be fixed
<msikma> Of course, this is all just propose material, not polished material
<fschoep> indeed
<fschoep> The idea was to fix some overarching compositional ideas, textures and colors.
<msikma> As for the lacking of contrast, I understand that this is required to accentuate the nature of the artwork, but in that case I would keep a very clear separation between background and foreground elements, and sharply distinguish between them.
<msikma> I haven't seen that in any mock-up, which is too bad, but that doesn't matter at this point.
<fschoep> Lack of contrast - visually? Like emphasizing the shadow in Who's GDM example for instance?
<msikma> No, in that sort of a situation, I would make the background much darker, since then the shadow (which is more a glow at this point) will help make the transition between background and foreground sharper.
<fschoep> OK, that's clear - basically the current "palettes" provide some dark and some light shades.
<fschoep> My idea is to share *source* material instead of PNGs so we can change anything if something doesn't work out too well.
<PovRayMan> i can post my povray code :)
<fschoep> PovRayMan: that's a good example, if you were contributing ideas it would be best to have the code so someone else can try some variations.
<fschoep> I think I'm gonna grab some food, I'll be right back :)
<fschoep> PingunZ: have you got experience doing GTK?
<PingunZ> no
<PingunZ> but I'm young so I can learn ;)
<fschoep> OK, the problem is basically we don't have any good resources on GTK2 theming and I know that both msikma  and are interested in learning that as well :)
<fschoep> and (I)
<msikma> Yeah. I mean, I'm making mock-ups like mad but what good is it if I can't implement it?
<PingunZ> well, lets make a sick Human gtk theme then
<fschoep> I'm all for trying something, I've branched the code but haven't fiddled too much yet.
<msikma> PingunZ: yeah!
<msikma> If you have cool stuff to show regarding the Human GTK, I'd love to see it. I find it the coolest part of the artwork team's projects.
<PingunZ> ok ..
<fschoep> it is, yes
<fschoep> msikma: got the wiki link handy?
<msikma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/PolishHumanGTKTheme/Incoming?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=michielgtk11.png <-- what I'm working on thus far. But I don't like the icons at the top-right anymore (I changed them around a little)
<msikma> Yep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/PolishHumanGTKTheme/Incoming
<msikma> I am also still unsure about the scroll bars.
<fschoep> msikma: OK, you beat me to it (the link)
<msikma> It's okay, I live in Rotterdam, my IRC messages arrive at Freenode's server sooner.
<PingunZ> is it hard to make a gtk theme ?
<msikma> Well it sure is mighty confusing ;)
<fschoep> yeah
<fschoep> You can branch from Launchpad using Bazaar and then it gets confusing.
<PingunZ> can I see some mockups for a gtk theme ?
<fschoep> I got the code, but it's not quite easy to spot where something's coming from.
<fschoep> PingunZ: see msikma's wiki links.
<msikma> There are only two new ones there
<msikma> I suggest you load up the original in your favorite editor and go nuts.
<msikma> But mind your time, since you can easily forget about it once you're busy :)
<PingunZ> hmm
<fschoep> :) good advice
<PingunZ> are there apps like gcompizthemer for that ?
<msikma> By the way, I was working on a little wallpaper idea earlier today.
<fschoep> I personally haven't found tools yet.
<PingunZ> *soz for stupid questions *
<msikma> I saw an amazing photo by a photographer named Ruud Baan who used exposure effects
<fschoep> I'd be mad for a good tool for GTK2 theming.
<msikma> So I tried to emulate it: http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/light-test.png
<msikma> It's a little preliminary, but certainly it has some potential.
<fschoep> It's got wavy lines and it looks like a nice effect indeed.
<fschoep> (off the get some more food)
<msikma> Can you play Flash? His site is at http://www.ruudbaan.com/
<msikma> Choose "publ" and then "publ15" and then the second-bottom picture
<fschoep> The first one has it, too - yellowish?
<msikma> Yeah, but I like the second-bottom one the best, with the cyan ones.
<fschoep> Indeed, the effect is more pronounced there.
<msikma> Oh yeah
<msikma> I was working on a new cursor theme at some point
* bersace hate flash because you can't just sent a link
<fschoep> bersace: so true
<msikma> There are ways around that if you are clever enough
<msikma> But it seems most people are not
<fschoep> I also get the impression Flash site are horribly indexed under Google and friends.
<fschoep> sites*
<msikma> They are
<msikma> Google has friends? :)
<fschoep> Well - I meant Yahoo and Altavista, but they're not real friends I imagine.
<fschoep> Would any of you mind me going to bed? Urgent things to discuss?
<msikma> I'm gonna go myself, too
<fschoep> OK, sleep well and see you tomorrow then :)
<msikma> I think they'll be fine... for now :P
<msikma> Yeah, see you
<PingunZ> 'night
<fschoep> OK, bye!
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-07
<foxbuntu> Hello everyone....I was looking for some people that might be interested in helping with some artwork for Mythbuntu
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I would like to help you
<troy_s> foxbuntu: But how far along your design path are you?
<foxbuntu> I have most of the offical artwork done, but I have started work on  MythTV theme to match everything else and I am not skilled enough to make all of the icons
<foxbuntu> I have samples of everything that can give you ideas
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Hrm... send me an email and I'll see.  I am extremely busy with three other projects right now, with one nearing boiling point.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, this part of the project I am working on is low urgency so any help you can provide will be invaluable
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Again, I would like to see the design pattern you have chosen etc.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Just send me email and we can see where it goes from tehre.
<troy_s> there even.
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> ok sounds great I will drop you an email with a few samples go from
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The greater the breadth of the work I can see the better off I can think.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So give me whatever you have in all sources.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Do you have a working palette of 5 or so colours etc?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> I can send you the full xcf of the one picture I made everything else off of
<foxbuntu> there is a bzr with all of the work I have done to this point
<foxbuntu> I will email the path to that
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Yes... I'd love to chat with you about it.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I work a hideous 14 hours per day so don't be offended if I don't get back to you immediately.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I'll try my best to respond.
<foxbuntu> don't worry, I understand...I am a consultant myself and work all the time
<foxbuntu> fit this in when i can
<foxbuntu> your email isn't listed on your irc
<troy_s> foxbuntu: blog or launchpad has it.
<foxbuntu> same user id then i assume
<foxbuntu> thanks again troy_s I will talk with you more later.
<troy_s> no problme
<troy_s> looking forwards to seeing the work.
<elkbuntu> where are the feisty cd labels?
<elkbuntu> nm, found it
<elkbuntu> eep, no i didnt
<elkbuntu> im looking for the art that comes on the shipit cds :-/
<foxbuntu> elkbuntu, i dont think its out in there
<foxbuntu> Unfortunately, no. Canonical is only able to send CDs because we get bulk discounts. As a result, we cannot print separate or different CDs or boxes as we would not be able to keep our bulk discount. If your local community team wants to fund the production of a localized CD, we are happy to transfer you the necessary artwork.
<foxbuntu> so you could send a request to info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> that really is bizarre...... why not just put the artwork out there for people with cd labels or printable cds
<elkbuntu> i have two SFD team leaders asking where to get the official artwork with the 'pass it on' graphic
<troy_s> elkbuntu: You can get it.
<troy_s> elkbuntu: But no one who has it has taken the time to put it up on the wiki etc.
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-08
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> hi kwwii
<nysosym> any news about artwork? :)
<kwwii> hi nysosym
<kwwii> nysosym: nothing amazingly new yet - been working on quite a few different ideas
<nysosym> ohh i like also small steps :)
<nysosym> i love my new wacom tablet :D
<nysosym> a few new wallpaper ideas at www.nysosym.de :D
<andreasn> hi kwwii, how are things?
<nysosym> what is the current state about an ubuntu logo on wallpapers?
<kwwii> andreasn: good, busy but good
<kwwii> nysosym: probably better to avoid using the logo, although in the right way it would be ok
<nysosym> fine :)
<nysosym> i don*t like company logos on any sort of wallpaper
<nysosym> re
<nysosym> http://www.nysosym.de/Green%20Swap%20(ub).png << firt try with a logo :D
<nysosym> *first
<kwwii> I would not use it so prominently
<kwwii> if you use it, it should either be a part of the design itself or it should be more in the background
<nysosym> ok :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-09
<troy_s> gouki: Pong.
<troy_s> gouki: PM me with whatever you were going to say -- I am here only for brief moments at night.
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-10
<Boobek> hy
<nixternal> any artist available to do a SVG image of a CPU with the text CpuX somewhere in it for an application logo?
<nothlit`alpha> i may have a bit of time, will bb in a few hours
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<riyonuk> Hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
* mode/#ubuntu-artwork [+o troy_s]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-artwork:troy_s] : Welcome to #ubuntu-artwork! http://www.uigarden.net/english/global-market-global-emotion-global-design
* mode/#ubuntu-artwork [-o troy_s]  by troy_s
<silver2> Ubuntu badges are available at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MassachusettsTeam/Projects/AluminiumCaseBadges
<silver2> ty
<troy_s> elkbuntu: Good interview on UbuntuBackstage.
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-04
<BHSPitLappy> the recently-dugg intrepid mockup makes me sad
<BHSPitLappy> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-2-93584910
<BHSPitLappy> people actually believe that the closer ubuntu gets to actually being OSX, the better
<darkmatter> lol.. os x clones are bad enough, but anyone that thinks decent graphical design is enough to make ubuntu even remotely better needs to be shot *hides*
<BHSPitLappy> anyone who thinks that approaching OSX's design is synonymous with being more professional and polished
<BHSPitLappy> like, I think people actually think that the idea is to copy osx, and that we have been constantly failing due to technical reasons or something
<darkmatter> we've been constantly failing because most of the FOSS design teams cant tell the difference between metacity and a toolbar. I facepalmed over a deiscussion regarding a theme issue in a distros artwork/packaging channel the other day... so sad
<darkmatter> but that being said, the linked mockup looks nothing like osx :P I doesn't look that great either, but not osx
<BHSPitLappy> darkmatter, it's pitifully clear that's what was intended;  a brown, wooden OSX.
<BHSPitLappy> panel on top, dock on bottom, dashboard widgets shown, quicksilver on display
<BHSPitLappy> (I understand that it's gnome, awn, screenlets, gnome-do... but they're all pieces to a grander puzzle)
<darkmatter> pfft.. it takes more than gnome-do and awn to make osx :P
<pwnguin> darkmatter: do you have a blog?
<darkmatter> BHSPitLappy: but regardless, 99.99999999537 % of gnome 'mockups' make me vomit. the rest make me scratch my head in bewilderment because they look nearly identical to current ui's but with a palette shift :P
<darkmatter> pwnguin: nope
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> it strikes me that the most important thing then that you could do is communicate publicly what technology does what
<BHSPitLappy> darkmatter, I guess the next step would be to close the source, lock it down and sell it
<BHSPitLappy> then would we have osx?
<pwnguin> i agree that a depressing amount of ideas involve radical changes suggested by people who don't have a good understanding of the status quo
<darkmatter> BHSPitLappy: when did I imply locking it down or making it look like osx? I said its crap, crap, and more crap ;) of course, so is the competition, but we already knew that
<pwnguin> heh. i just looked at the deviant art page BHS dropped
<BHSPitLappy> dropped it like it's hot
<BHSPitLappy> or stupid
<pwnguin> ive seen much much worse wood themes from participants in this channel
<BHSPitLappy> well, they definitely made it look "nice"
<BHSPitLappy> but this is supposed to be the bold new direction ubuntu has been neglecting?
<pwnguin> presumably, if its a bold new direction, then everyone's been neglecting it
<pwnguin> and i dare say, release early release often
<pwnguin> its easier to propose radical changes if there's an expectation that it will be rapidly improved upon
<darkmatter> unfortunately there is no 'bold new direction' in currently established desktops, they've been around to long, with to much expected as 'norm'. radical and "better than now' changes are easy enough for the most part, but they wouldn't really be accepted with open arms. just look at the hate-mail regarding the changes made to the windows ui ;)
<darkmatter> If you want radical, sweeping changes start a new DE xD
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> switch to enlightenmentbuntu
<BHSPitLappy> if we want to really blaze a new trail
<BHSPitLappy> we need to make the arrow cursor point down
<BHSPitLappy> now THAT will turn some heads
<pwnguin> that's like three seconds in gimp
<darkmatter> yay! then we can have a stable release in 2095 alongside RC 1 of DR!& :P
<BHSPitLappy> you mean it's an elegant change
<pwnguin> go make human-cursor-painful right now if you like
<darkmatter> DR17* <-- damn typo
<BHSPitLappy> well
<BHSPitLappy> if we're seriously going on with the Human theme, our mouse cursor needs to be a photo of a human finger
<BHSPitLappy> rendered actual-size on the screen
<pwnguin> why
<BHSPitLappy> because it's HIG you imbecile
<BHSPitLappy> whatever that means
<darkmatter> and the theme buttons need to be b00beez :o
<BHSPitLappy> darkmatter, we've moved on since Warty
<pwnguin> well im only going to absorb so much negativity from this channel
<darkmatter> because usability studies have shown people are more apt to push thigs that look relatively soft and pliable :P
<BHSPitLappy> pwnguin, then I'm afraid there is little more you can learn from us.
<BHSPitLappy> come back when you're ready to expand your horizons
<pwnguin> BHSPitLappy: do you have a different proposal for intrepid?
<BHSPitLappy> pwnguin, no, but it probably would involve lolcats
<darkmatter> and stoned chipmunks
<pwnguin> then why is it that *I* need to go away?
<darkmatter> I believe the answer is 'because'
<BHSPitLappy> pwnguin, chill
<pwnguin> dont waste my time
<BHSPitLappy> pwnguin, I believe you pulled that trigger yourself when you decided to use IRC :P
<pwnguin> then you fundamentally misunderstand the power of irc
<pwnguin> and im starting to believe i fundamentally underestimate the power of /ignore
<BHSPitLappy> I fundamentally believe you're throwing a tantrum
<darkmatter> I fundamentally believe I need to ROFL
<DanaG> random: http://www.skinit.com/skins/Miscellaneous_Designs/animal_prints&resourceId=1840
<DanaG> Heh, make a laptop look like animal skin.
<darkmatter> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1078/1440816460_88c823c55e_o.jpg <-- RAWRRR!
<pwnguin> DanaG: your skinit url didnt work?
<DanaG> Worked for me.
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> http://www.skinit.com/skins/Miscellaneous_Designs/animal_prints
<xanax`> hello
<vadi2> hello
<xanax`> hi thorwil
<thorwil> hi xanax`
<xanax`> I just posted a comment on your blog about the "circle of friends icon" of ubuntu brainstorm help 3
<xanax`> nice work
<thorwil> thanks
<thorwil> hmm, wordpress must be lagging
<thorwil> xanax`: something went wrong, it seems
<thorwil> no comment
<xanax`> :(
<xanax`> maybe my nickname was considered as spam
<xanax`> xanax..
<thorwil> indeed
 * thorwil despams
 * xanax` sent the same message with another name
<thorwil> xanax`: thank you. sorry about that. after a few times, i stopped checking "caught spam" for i never saw a false positive
<thorwil> "Akismet has caught 2,895 spam for you since you first installed it."
<xanax`> it's a positive one imo. it's just my nick that doesn't help me sending messages on blogs..
<thorwil> compare with 183 valid comments ...
<thorwil> xanax`: switch to notxanax ;)
<xanax`> hehe
<xanax`> hmm why not.
<xanax`> oops
<thorwil> actually, likely to trigger, too
<xanax`> now that I sent another message with another name, both look similar..
<thorwil> deleted the first one
<xanax`> thanks
<thorwil> we don't want to inflate my ego with double posts, right? ;)
<xanax`> no, we don't. :)
<xanax`> out of context question : is gmail a good mailbox ? I hesitate registering..
<vadi2> pretty nice. haven't worried about deleting anything because of space limitations since I started it :)
<thorwil> i only know that gmail seems to make it difficult to behave well on mailing lists :/
<_MMA_> hehe
<thorwil> _MMA_: i really wonder what it is about that list, as i see no such happenings elsewhere
<_MMA_> I've given up. I'll be leaving soon. Once Ken gets ubuntu-artwork-devel up Ill go there. I need a more serious place.
<thorwil> _MMA_: maybe it should be called ubuntu-artwork-fascist-edition ;)
<_MMA_> hahahahah
<melat0nin> what is the current position with Intrepid's artwork?
<melat0nin> there have been some gorgeous mockups on the mailing list in the last few days
<_MMA_> They mean nothing unfortunately.
<thorwil> well, maybe one or the other of the installable themes might make it
<melat0nin> what does 'make it' mean
<thorwil> but i'm pretty sure ken will have to supply the next default
<thorwil> melat0nin: be included on the cd. next best thing would be an extra-themes package
<_MMA_> melat0nin: Mockups are often not real. Someone would have to "make it" real.
<_MMA_> thorwil: Yeah. It will be more of what we have now. Very little will change unless something drastic happens.
<melat0nin> i liked ken's recent efforts, and they were installable
<melat0nin> esp the one with the cool 'frame' around the windows
<melat0nin> so is the intention to completely redo the theme with Intrepid is ...hot air?
<melat0nin> :/
<melat0nin> _MMA_: what do you think that drastic thing should be?
<melat0nin> or could be
<_MMA_> I have no clue. I only help in *little* areas that most people don't see. I spend my time doing the look and feel of Ubuntu Studio.
<melat0nin> ahh, well that looks great
<melat0nin> how did you Studio guys manage to get a cohesive drive to create a good looking OS, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to manage it?
<melat0nin> i don't understand the politics
<_MMA_> Because we're a project that doesn't have corporate interests in mind. Has a very specific target audience and only has me to work on the art. (kinda)
<melat0nin> hmmm
<_MMA_> I've had help here and there but its that I make the decisions and impliment whatever has been planed.
<_MMA_> *﻿implement
<melat0nin> does ubuntu have a similar figure who is a guiding force?
<melat0nin> everything seems to piecemeal at the moment, from what i can tell
<thorwil> melat0nin: mark shuttleworth has the final say, but refuses to set any but the most vague guidelines. anyone we some experience will stay the hell out of this theming business, because you have a client you rarely even get to talk to
<vadi2> that's interesting, I read the opposite thing in an intreview...
<melat0nin> thorwil: but he himself said he would like the ubuntu desktop experience to surpass os x, so surely he should be more active in this?
<_MMA_> thorwil: Well, it's that he wants something truly mind-blowing that actually works. Most people don't put the time into making the mock-ups reality.
<thorwil> he seems to hope for some leader(s) to emerge from the masses
<melat0nin> particularly since time is running out on the intrepid release...
<vadi2> (something along the lines ubuntu not really having it's art orgnized)
<melat0nin> who is ken, out of interest?
<_MMA_> It's a mix of issues as to why the art is the way it is.
<melat0nin> those working themes on the mailing list seemed to be a big step forward from just mockups/talk
<_MMA_> And if Mark doesn't like them one is only left with packaging it for possible inclusion in Ubuntu but not default. Some hate that idea. Some don't care to get it packaged.
<thorwil> melat0nin: ken = kenneth wimer, art director. kwwii here
<melat0nin> ah, thanks
<thorwil> except if you meant another ken from the list
<_MMA_> It really takes someone with the initiative/drive to get it done. Most don't have it.
<melat0nin> whichever ken made those cool working themes
<melat0nin> surely the 'art director' should direct the artwork?
<_MMA_> That's Ken V.
<melat0nin> (!)
<_MMA_> You would think. But that's not how it works around here.
<melat0nin> so what does he do?
<_MMA_> Packages art and tries to do what Mark wants.
 * melat0nin sighs
<_MMA_> There's other things thrown in there but not that people readily see.
<melat0nin> i'm sure it has been proposed before, but would it be worth having a democratic system whereby the community can vote on mockups etc, and therefore give momentum to their work and an impetus to continue towards working themes
<melat0nin> brainstorm could be modified for this quite easily
<thorwil> melat0nin: make a list of great examples of artwork. go through it and think how much any of them had to do with democracy
<thorwil> good night :)
<melat0nin> fair point
<melat0nin> but it might break the stalemate if a particular mockup/theme has x thousand votes behind it
<melat0nin> for designer morale, if nothing else
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-05
<Ziroday> Hi, how possible would it be to make this gtk theme http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-1-93584571 ?
<thorwil> nand: hi! what do you think of the ubuntu wanted project?
<nand> thorwil: Hi! That is a project that, if Brainstorm was already here, I would have started :)
<nand> I would really like to see it happen
<thorwil> nand: i have been asked for a logo
<nand> already before the project is even started? that's premature IMO
<thorwil> aha, i'm just now checking what the state of matters is ;)
<nand> well, sense wants to start this project, but it is still at the "requirement gathering" step
<nand> and I'm not sure he will actually start it, since he mentions some lack of time
<nand> I'm now waiting and hoping for the actual start of it, not another endless "let's do it" dying rush
<thorwil> good thing i asked you then, because my answer will be that i will wait for something "touchable" to appear :)
<nand> let's wait and see :s
<thorwil> nand: btw, will we ever see most-annoying-bugs?
<nand> thorwil: from the input we get at UDS, probably not.
<nand> but I'll use the bugs artwork on the submit idea page
<nand> to put in big red letters "BUGS => launchpad"
<nand> sorry about asking you something without being 100% that it would be released :/
<nand> 100% sure
<thorwil> nand: no bad feelings, we all learn :)
<thorwil> nand: i'm about to tweak the cogs to make them look like they could actually rotate
<nand> hehe
<thorwil> nand: have you checked the size of the strip? i hope it's not becoming to wide, especially with added labels ...
<thorwil> nand: what do you think of that comment these icons would lack "presence"?
<nand> hmm
<nand> I guess that if we compare with the KDE crystak icons I'm using, it looks rather pale
<nand> I wonder if his comment was written while looking at the dev version of the site...
<thorwil> how would he know that?
<nand> I posted in the forums the link
<nand> as for the width, you can add up to a fifth of the current witdh if you find it necessary
 * nand is trying to make things fit for 800x600 ...
<thorwil> that makes in px?
<nand> 90 more px
<melat0nin> what does everyone make of the Digg furorue around willwill100's mockups?
<melat0nin> furore*
<nand> melat0nin: well, I guess unless someone make the effort to package it, it will stay in the mockup state...
<melat0nin> well just to add a tiny bit of momentum: i really hope they do ;)
<melat0nin> haven't seen people this excited about ubuntu in a while, and lots of people who are otherwise disinterested
<DanaG> Which mockup is that?
<melat0nin> DanaG: you can see them here: http://willwill100.deviantart.com/
<DanaG> Oooh.
<DanaG> Nice.
<melat0nin> indeed :)
<DanaG> (though I find gnome-do to be inferior to deskbar, now that deskbar is back to being a desk......bar.
<DanaG> For a while, deskbar-applet was desk-button-that-opens-a-window-applet.
<melat0nin> tbh for me it's more the theme than the widgets etc that is important at this stage
<melat0nin> and the theme is killer
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka-2.png
<DanaG> that's my theme; two pics differer slightly in color selection.
<melat0nin> danag: are those yours?
<melat0nin> oh sorry, didn't see your last msg
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-06
<Ziroday> Did the deviant art wallpaper competition actually go anywhere?
<thorwil> Ziroday: i haven't heard of anything happening there
<thorwil> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/deviantart-theme-competition
<Ziroday> thorwil: shame seemed like a really good idea
<Ziroday> thorwil: seen that
<Ziroday> thorwil: and it was very popular
<Ziroday> and nobody said they had to be the default
<Ziroday> thorwil: any idea who to contact to give it a nudge?
<thorwil> Ziroday: well, you could try contacting the drafter of that blueprint
<Ziroday> thorwil: doing so now
<Ziroday> thorwil: grr no email on LP or wiki page
<thorwil> Ziroday: if that isn't someone else with the same name, you can find the address on http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-help/2007-04/msg00203.html
<thorwil> oh, and i guess he's subscribed to the artwork list
<Ziroday> thorwil: thanks :)
<kwwii> _MMA_ is a geek
<kwwii> I hear he uses that linux stuff
<_MMA_> pfftt... MS Paint 4 life.
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> _MMA_: how's it going?
<_MMA_> Fine. Getting things ready for the new job. Sorting out daycare and stuff.
 * kwwii is sitting in front of a store in yosemite which has free wifi (6:30am here)
<_MMA_> Nice.
<kwwii> wow, new job...that should be a big change, eh?
<_MMA_> Yep. Will cut my onlne availability down bigtime during the week.
<kwwii> I can imagine
<_MMA_> Oh well. That's life.
<_MMA_> You get the email from Jono?
<kwwii> emails are still coming in, at 451 new mails so far
<_MMA_> hahahaah
<paul__> Sounds like my wife's mail box, though her's is mostly self induced spam.
<kwwii> paul__: this is just the product of being away from my email for 4 days
<kwwii> 639! w00t
<kwwii> _MMA_: sounds like a great idea
<kwwii> the jono mail I mean
<_MMA_> Sure. I don't wanna get into it here but I wanna try to flesh some things out in email/Skype at some point.
<kwwii> _MMA_: sounds good, I'll try to put some notes together while i am on the road
<_MMA_> np
<kwwii> oh well, my battery is now dead, no time to respond to any emails
<kwwii> guess I'll go cook breakfast for the family
<kwwii> have fun, see you in another week or so
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-07
<thorwil> good morning nand. you got mail :)
<nand> thorwil: perfect, as always :) thanks
<thorwil> my pleasure ;)
<nand> I'll give a try at integrating it with the help pages this WE
<thorwil> cool
<nand> thorwil: btw, what will then be your job at canonical?
<thorwil> _MMA_: do you know why the heron background is shipped as png?
<thorwil> i thought everyone was recommending svg for scalability and lower size, but if it's png in the end, i could as well paint a background instead of constructing it
<_MMA_> Because the GNOME lib for rendering the .SVG apparently isn't great.
<_MMA_> The .PNG makes for a faster load.
<thorwil> ah, ok
<thorwil> 1600 x 1200 ... not far upwards
<zniavre> good evening / bonsoir
<zniavre> some of you will know what is GtkHandleBox please ?
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-08
<thorwil> nand: do you think i'd be eligible for ubuntu membership?
<thorwil> after reading a few applicants wiki pages, i feel like a lone warrior
<nand> thorwil: I'm not aware of all you did for Ubuntu. It would depend on how much you did, and on how long was your effort. A good tip would be to see one of the upcoming council to get an idea, and ask the council member at the end of the meeting
<thorwil> hmm, ok
<nand> they are regularly scheduled, every two weeks IIRC
<nand> or week
<thorwil> regional meetings don't appear in upcoming events on the fridge?
<thorwil> nm, calendar has them
<thorwil> and then i wonder how i should organize artwork on bzr/launchpad
<thorwil> say, i intend to make a collection of backgrounds
<thorwil> each background as branch in one project?
<nand> you can put lots of stuff in one branch... I guess it's better than having a pletora of branches
<nand> and I'm not the best placed again for artwork & bazaar :)
<thorwil> does bzr have running rev count for everthing in a repo like svn?
<nand> yep, not like git
<nand> and ideally you should make your work packageable (well, not for simple stuff like wallpapers, but for themes, yes). Maybe time to learn packaging!
<thorwil> the goal would be a wallpaper package in the end. even if just to get to know the infrastructure
<thorwil> any suggestions what that would mean for repo/branch structure?
<nand> well, you can use any directory suggestion you like, since the packaging will adapt itself to it
<nand> e.g. for brainstorm, I have:
<nand> artwork/
<nand> artwork/ubuntu-theme/
<nand> code/
<nand> code/module/
<nand> code/module/qapoll/
<nand> and so on...
<thorwil> bzr: ERROR: Target directory sftp://t-w-@bazaar.launchpad.net/~t-w-/ubuntu-artwork/thorwils_backgrounds already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<thorwil> ??
<nand> thorwil: indeed, just do it:)
<nand> that on the first push
<thorwil> that command is not quite clear about which one is meant
<thorwil> but yes, just found bug report
<thorwil> cute
<thorwil> nand: can't you give that mr. reiter some privileges? :)
<nand> thorwil: I was thinking about it :)
<nand> thorwil: so how your experiments with bzr going?
<thorwil> nand: well, i have my branch and i'm on rev 2. so far so good
<nand> already tried the packaging?
<thorwil> nope. i will not do so until i have something worthwhile
 * _MMA_ likes bzr because if you set things up right you can build .debs from it. bzr-buildpackage --native.
<nand> Not aware of this command... Does it assume your branch is set up the way you want the files to be installed?
<_MMA_> Yes. The branch needs to be set up correctly 1st. And the command I think was bzr-builddeb.
<_MMA_> I can have the package and command flipped. Either way its in the repos.
 * thorwil -> dinner
<thorwil> http://www.linuxloop.com/news/2008/08/07/comedy-on-art-and-specifically-fedora-art-concepts/
<MadsRH> Does anyone know what is happening with the bootscreen? Witch team is working on this?
<_MMA_> As far as?
<_MMA_> From what I know it will stay as is.
<pwnguin> MadsRH: i understand you wrote some prototype new bootsplashes
<MadsRH> ﻿pwnguin -> sorry , I was just out :-D Yes, but that was a long time ago.
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<_MMA_> No need to spam.
<alex-weej_> before anyone else grills me for spam, sorry. "/amsg" works for all networks at once in X-Chat, CAUTION!
<_MMA_> So you message all the channels you're in at once huh? :) (kinda the definition of spam)
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-09
<zniavre> good morning
<thorwil> is there such a thing as a rev count for files within a bzr branch?
 * thorwil wonders if he should use the general rev number in filenames for snapshots
<thorwil> http://thorwil.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/ibex_horns_06.jpg
<Bertan> Who decides what the new ubuntu theme should look like?
<thorwil> Bertan: mark shuttleworth sets the top level goals and has the last word
<thorwil> Bertan: kwwii works for him and is the interface to the artwork community
<Bertan> Okaj
<Bertan> He choose between this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/
<thorwil> well, kwwii keeps an eye on those (he's in holidays)
<Bertan> So it's not even possible for a regular ubuntu user to tell their thought?
<Bertan> okaj
<thorwil> sure everyone can tell their thought
<thorwil> but guess how far that gets us ;)
<thorwil> oh, and that wiki is open
<Bertan> Ok, do you know if they are going to change the login screen and ubuntu loading pic?
<thorwil> no
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-10
<nand> thorwil: hey! here you can see the tour I made with your artwork : http://devel.ideatorrent.org/tour/1
<thorwil> hi nand
<thorwil> oh, it would have been good to know about that selection rectangle
<thorwil> nand: luckily you got the size/padding right :)
<nand> all is CSS controlled :)
<nand> and it even fits on 800x600!
<nand> the screenshot part is fitting itself (in width) to the screen.
<nand> idea I got from the digg tour :)
<thorwil> nand: i wonder though if the bulb would be better off without the halo on the selection colour
<nand> looks nice to me
<thorwil> nand: the vertical positions are off
<thorwil> the labels are not on on line
<thorwil> one line
<nand> Indeed. I'll bottom-align them
<nand> that's better. (checked locally)
<thorwil> nand: you need to take the descender of the p from Participate into account
<nand> I have added some bottom padding to the others :)
<thorwil> nand: can you make the Next button be bottom-aligned with bottom of the screenshot?
<nand> you find it better that way?
<thorwil> better than jumping around
<thorwil> otherwise i would use a just-text next after 1 or 2 empyt lines after the text
<thorwil> hmm, https://launchpad.net/+tour/index is quite different
<nand> thorwil: ok you can now see the changes
<nand> launchpad has much more ressources than me, it's not fair competition :)
<thorwil> well their tour looks a bit pale :)
<thorwil> nand: Participate is about 2 pixels too low
<thorwil> you better measure the difference to get it exact. allthough i would include the padding in the images to have an easier time
 * nand took use the gimp to check
<nand> should be ok now :)
<thorwil> i see no change yet
<nand> didn't commited yet. Don't want to flood the branch with one-line revisions :)
<thorwil> oh man
<thorwil> nand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5557341&postcount=249 ;)
<nand> thorwil: If there was something like this, but only for real packaged themes submissions, not mockup, and where votes could be cast after download of the theme, the end result may be of some interest. Plus it would motivate people to actually package things. Well, IMO
<thorwil> perhaps
<decko> Hi guys
<decko> Someone here working with NewHuman theme?
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-03
<PhilippeVoinov> sorry, I'm new to the ubuntu art comumunity. I have a question - If I want to make some art (eg. an ubuntu/gimp) splash I make a wiki page for it, right?
<Philippe_Voionv> Sorry, im kind of new to ubuntu art stuff. I made a splash for gimp 2.6 on ubuntu. Do I post it on the art wiki or something?
<BHSPitMonkey> Philippe_Voionv: wouldn't you send that kind of thing to the Gimp project?
<darkmatter> BHSPitMonkey: I think that would depend on whether or not the splash is generic or ubuntu specific
<BHSPitMonkey> I, for one, am against customizing apps' splash screens in distros :(
 * BHSPitMonkey shudders at the orange OO.o splash
<darkmatter> BHSPitMonkey: hmmm... I don't know if I agree. it's a matter of 'does it work'. opensuse manages to make it work. plus it does add consistency to the distro.. but yeah.. the whole 'vomit orange' trend is disturbing
<BHSPitMonkey> It wouldn't be as horrific if ubuntu REALLY integrated the styles
<BHSPitMonkey> Like the splash screens in Adobe's various Creative Suite programs
<darkmatter> yeah
<darkmatter> brb
<BHSPitMonkey> But these are all just, "Let's take the app's existing splash and tint it orange"
<kwwii> BHSPitMonkey: actually, the current OOo splash is not simply the blue one made orange, we spent quite some time making a splash which Sun would accept
<kwwii> but anyway, time for a meeting
<BHSPitMonkey> kwwii: I understand that, but it might as well be that way
<kwwii> we have a policy of not branding any splash screens in order to help the variants keep their branding clear
<kwwii> so the slightest way we could brand the OOo screen was to change the design and the colors (ie we did not want to add an ubuntu logo)
<BHSPitMonkey> My opinion remains that they shouldn't be branded at all :(
<kwwii> ;)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<andreasn> mac_v, #408361 excellent! Will add some applications
<mac_v> :)
<mac_v> damn bot, bug #408361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408361 in nautilus "Applications need to use "gtk_image_menu_item_set_always_show_image" for essential icons." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408361
<mac_v> andreasn: wanted to ask you-> where can i find the src of the gnome > /devices/ac-adapter.png ?
<mac_v> svg
<andreasn> hm, sounds like gnome-power-manager
<andreasn> what's the exact url, I can't seem to locate it
<andreasn> /usr/share/icons/gnome?
<mac_v> andreasn: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-icon-theme/diff/256x256/devices/ac-adapter.png?h=one-canvas&id=621dd282948d60b1732946e38a5d9d8acbc7a548
<mac_v> /usr/share/icons/gnome --- yup
<andreasn> oh, it's in the one-canvas branch
<andreasn> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-icon-theme/tree/src/battery.svg?h=one-canvas&id=621dd282948d60b1732946e38a5d9d8acbc7a548
<andreasn> there
<mac_v> andreasn: ah... ! the label threw me off! i was looking for ac-adapter! thanx
<andreasn> yes, they are grouped together in not always logical ways :)
<mac_v> andreasn: when will these icons be updated for the end-user?
<andreasn> I think we'll be able to merge it into the main branch for 2.28, but I can't tell for sure
<mac_v> also the flash ,when used with a light panel background[default ubuntu panel] doesnt display well
<andreasn> when is the GNOME freeze now again? like late august?
<mac_v> i'm not sure
<MadsRH> Does anyone know where I can find a SVG version of the Empathy logo in a non-Tango version?
<FLOZz> Hello all  \o_
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-04
<dashua> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-6.1249345287.png
<dashua> Sexxy o no?
<BHSPitMonkey> Pretty nice... Based on New Wave?
<BHSPitMonkey> Not sure I like the letter contrast in a few places, but it's nice
<dashua> Not new wave, more of Dust
<dashua> Thx.
<dashua> How does it render on your screen?
<dashua> Color palette?
<thorwil> kwwii, mat_t : i recently turned off icons on buttons and in menus. found only one case where it bugs me (besides the Applications menu, but that is a clear case): the commands for rotating and flipping the image in gimp
<mac_v> thorwil: we need to file bugs
<mac_v> the app devs arent aware of the recent changes ,
<thorwil> mac_v: well, that would be a "bug" in strategy. usually best to discuss first
<mac_v> ah... ;)
<andreasn> thorwil, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588668#c2
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588668 in General "Guideline on appropriate usage of icons in menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<thorwil> andreasn: oh, nice. i was a bit confused what is happening in gnome and what is happening in ubunu
<thorwil> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588668#c3
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588668 in General "Guideline on appropriate usage of icons in menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> andreasn: you are one of the inkscape devs right? is it normal for inkscape 0.47 to be slow on start?,drains CPU for ~5secs before it starts , this happened in with v0.46 in Jaunty too , but for v0.47 it seems longer , is there a bug regarding this or do i need to file a new one?
<andreasn> I'm a heavy Inkscape user, but I'm not a developer. I haven't noticed the behavior myself, but there must be some way to measure what's going on
<andreasn> try a search in the bug tracker in launchpad on it, but if not, it sounds like a bug
<mac_v> andreasn: ok... i thought you were a dev since you are listed in the inkscape Authors , or maybe it is another "Andreas Nilsson"
<andreasn> oh, well, I did some graphics here and there and some sketch for the preferences dialog layout
<mac_v> ;)
<andreasn> (it's still not optimal, but compared to what we had then, it's quite good)
<FLOZz> Hello all  \o_
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-05
<mac_v> hi... does anyone have the old gnome foot spinner animation?
<sidp> Hi are all you guys working on ubuntu artwork?
<thorwil> sidp: some sometimes
<sidp> what kind?
<thorwil> sidp: you have to be aware that most of the official artwork comes from canonical
<sidp> yes i do and that is why i was wondering if it would be worth trying for it
<sidp> what's your take on it thorwil
<thorwil> sidp: well, things are wide open regarding backgrounds
<thorwil> sidp: if it's worth it depends on your skill and available time
<sidp> i have time but the skill level isn't too high!
<thorwil> sidp: consider to just practice, then
<sidp> better option!
<sidp> :)
<raozuzu> hi al!
<mac_v> andreasn: hi... i been trying to track down the old gnome foot> /animations/process-working ? but not able to find it anywhere ,do you know where i can find it?
<andreasn> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-icon-theme/tree/24x24/animations/process-working.png?h=gnome-2-22
<andreasn> here is the whole 2.22 branch: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-icon-theme/tree/?h=gnome-2-22
<mac_v> andreasn: ah... thank you... why was this changed? i thought this was a cute aspect ;p
<andreasn> it was kind of cute, but also kind of silly-branding
<mac_v> yeah ... ;p
<andreasn> so the spinner makes more sense, as it's actually a spinner
<mac_v> well MS has the flag , so liked the foot ... but i see the point though,its just that i missed the gnome foot ;)
<andreasn> you should be able to just drop the images into the .icons folder to make use of it
<andreasn> some symlinks might need to be made, should try to fix that symlink story soon
<mac_v> yeah , gnome-spinner
<kwwii> boah, how in the world can one put the window title text in the exact middle of a metacity window decoration?
<andreasn> kwwii, ah, that one. it might not be possible
<mac_v> hehe ;p  ask mat_t
<andreasn> but manarel might know
<kwwii> andreasn: apparently not...really freaky, there is a variable for everything in metacity *except* the full width of the window
<mac_v> kwwii: the battery icons i sent you , comments?
<andreasn> kwwii, marnanel is in #gnome-hackers if you want to make sure. If someone knows, he does
<kwwii> mac_v: sorry, I'm at a sprint working my ass off fixing bugs, haven't had a chance to look at them
<kwwii> but they are on my list :)
<kwwii> I wanted to talk to the dev who has to implement it this week
<mac_v> kwwii: no problem ..
<kwwii> I'll sit down with mat_t tomorrow and we can review them, etc
<mac_v> :)
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<ruslanr> FLOZz: hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-06
<kwwii> morning
<thorwil> good morning!
<kwwii> hi thorwil
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-07
<zniavre> hello , im looking documentation about xfce theming is there a web site ?
<zniavre> specially for panel in fact
<Bacta> HELLO EVERYBODY! :D
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-08
<Bacta> PURPLE!
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<Bacta> Hai
 * Bacta gulps
<mac_v> kwwii: hi... got a min?
<kwwii> mac_v: hey
<kwwii> you caught me in front of my computer on the weekend, well done!
<mac_v> \o/
<wally> hola
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-09
<MDC2> hi all
<MDC2> i'd like some designer input from the window context menus in metacity and the tasklist
<MDC2> today we have something like "min, max, move, resize, ontop, all workspaces, this workspace, move to [l|r|u|d] and close" in metacity and tasklist for a single window and "min, unmin, max, unmax and close" for a group of windows in the tasklist
<MDC2> going thru the bugreports in libwnck, request have been made to have the Windows options "side by side + 2 more", "send to workspace X" and a "close all windows of this application"
<MDC2> it seems like a good idea to take a look at this and see what we actually want i the menu and what's really being used and maybe put the other in an extended menu using a modifier such as Shift. As it looks now its to much clutter and adding more option won't make it better (design wise) - what do you think?
<MDC2> For me Ialways on top
<MDC2> ops
<MDC2> what I wanted to say was I've almost never used always on top, visible on all/this workspace, and the moving to other workspace. When I move windows I use the workspace switcher or keyboard
<MDC2> now off to sleep, will be back in about 9 hours..
<BHSPitLappy> Pssh, just copy Win7
<MDC2> BHSPitLappy, I havent use win7 - how do they do?
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<mac_v> MDC2: what was the question? i didnt understand
<mac_v> BTW always on top is a very useful feature
<MDC2> mac_v, i think the window menu is to cluttered and many options are seldom used and a few bug reports wants to add additional entries. So I suggest creating an extended menu when using a modifier (eg shift) to bring up the "advanced" menu..
<mac_v> MDC2: IMO , if there is clutter , reduce the options on the left icon menu to only minimize,maximize,close , BUT , retain all the present options on the window title bar.... is that possible?
<MDC2> well, that would be possible (left-click versus right). But we also have the task bar.....
<mac_v> actually IMO, there is no clutter , i at present use all the options fairly frequently everyday... the only option i dont use is the "Always visible workspace" ...
<MDC2> also the one with moving to another desktop??
<mac_v> MDC2: oh my god ...that is such a life saver... it is so useful to keep the workspace clean... that is my fav
<mac_v> helps me organize the workspace
<MDC2> mac_v, yes, but i did't tought someone did that from the menu..
<mac_v> MDC2:  it is quicker than dragging the window across the workspaces
<MDC2> well, ok... i give up :-) how about this one http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=480784 - will it add clutter or is it useful?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=480784)
<MDC2> bugbot: Add "close all windows of this application" context menu entry of window-buttons
<mac_v> MDC2: what are you working on now? have you been assigned that bug? or are you interested... that bug has been there for ~2 yrs
<MDC2> mac_v, well I'm going thru the bugs :-) been doing some fixes of some of them :)
<MDC2> if we don't wont them - i think it's better to close with wontfix...
<MDC2> fixed this one yesterday; http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117249
<ubottu> Gnome bug 117249 in tasklist "Select multiple tasks in tasklist with Ctrl+LeftClick" [Enhancement,New]
<mac_v> MDC2: hehe... ;) ... oh rather you can leave the wont fix to the main nautilus dev
<MDC2> as you've said.. they been there for 2 years... I we want them I could fix a patch for them..
<MDC2> s/I/If/
<mac_v> MDC2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/410636 interested ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410636 in hundredpapercuts "right click on Nautilus is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> MDC2: the first option is always selected when using the right-click but when this is opened by the keyboard menu button , no option is selected
 * MDC2 accidently created a folder...
<MDC2> hmm
<mac_v> MDC2: exactly the problem
<MDC2> seems it depends of the theme
<MDC2> I can reproduce in my virtual box but not on my desktop
<mac_v> MDC2: desktop is karmic or jaunty?
<MDC2> desktop - jaunty, virtual box - karmic
<MDC2> I'll see what themes I'm using
<mac_v> MDC2: i can reproduce this on Karmic... didnt happen in Jaunty 1 month ago.! but i cleared the .gnome , .config files and now it happens in jaunty too
<MDC2> desktop - jaunty - gtk/Nodoka-Looks, metacity/GiloucheIM
<MDC2> I think it has with either window borders or gtk borders..
<mac_v> i think we of off topic in artwork.... someone is going to shout...
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> #ayatana
<MDC2> let's keep it quiet ;-)
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
 * SiDi begins to believe FLOZz represents a good 50% of the channel's traffic just by saying hello.
<FLOZz> SiDi: ^^'
<mac_v> SiDi: i thought it was just an automated message every time FLOZz  entered ! ;p
<FLOZz> mac_v: it's truc ^^ juste a small python script ^^'.......
<FLOZz> s/truc/true/
<mac_v> FLOZz: thats cheating... i felt bad not saying hi ! ;p
<SiDi> i shall write a script saying meh each time mac_v speaks. But he might take it badly :)
<mac_v> SiDi: meh...
<mac_v> i'd like one too ,
<FLOZz> mac_v: I'm on many chans... so it's borring to say hello every time ^^'
<SiDi> That's why people stop saying hello after a while
<SiDi> And you're only on 6 chans :D
 * mac_v wonders why SiDi has been silent for a while
<SiDi> mac_v: no internet
<FLOZz> SiDi: on freenode yes
<SiDi> and no wiling to speak
<mac_v> lol
<SiDi> and was on floss-holidays
<FLOZz> but I'm on otaku-irc.fr, worldnet, Geeknode,...
<SiDi> How dare you betray Freenode !
<FLOZz> SiDi: >__<
<mac_v> SiDi: i was watching 13Tzameti ... was the main lead a new actor or a well know before the movie?
<mac_v> known one*
<SiDi> im too lazy to google 13tfoobar
<SiDi> so i dont know
<mac_v> SiDi: it was a french movie hence i asked you ;p
<mac_v> was quite a bit hit i believe
<SiDi> mac_v: are you sure of the spelling ?
<SiDi> i didnt even hear of it
<mac_v> SiDi: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475169/
<mac_v> you probably were a baby when it was released [2k5] ;p
<SiDi> i wasnt born yet, mac_v, that's why
<mac_v> damn you SiDi ! you crashed my PA!
<mac_v> crappy karmic PA updates!
 * mac_v tired of reporting PA bugs 
<mac_v> hehe... SiDi your ping has been a long time since i heard an xchat ping ;p
<SiDi> mac_v: switch to xubuntu
<SiDi> we dont use PA
<AnAnt> Hello, is there any info on new GDM theming ?
<kwwii> good evening
<dashua> SiDi, Giving Exaile a shot.  Not bad. :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-09
<thorwil> good morning!
<zniavre_> good morning
<thorwil> iainfarrell: putting aside a report i filed myself about the "e", is there any expectation of changes to the basic latin glyphs of the ubuntu font?
<iainfarrell> hi thorwil
<thorwil> hi!
<iainfarrell> Can I come back to you later on? I have a few meetings and projects to kick off this AM
<thorwil> iainfarrell: sure
<iainfarrell> Dalton Maag are addressing issues as quickly as they can and there will be an update today and every week but I can't comment on individual letters because I don't know :)
<odla> hi my i ask a question about the ambiance theme and how to get it to work correctly on debian?
<odla> the box that surrounds my window buttons ... only one end is rounded ... the other end is a straight line ... this is strange and not what it looks like on ubuntu ... any ideas why?
<odla>  http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_6.png ... look at the right side of the buttons in that screenshot. is it a gconf setting i need to adjust?
<odla> there seems to be something wrong with the trough_right.png i guess?
<kwwii> odla: seems wierd, file a bug
<odla> kwwii: this probably it right -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/535088
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 535088 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Metacity bug when using background for buttons (affects: 14) (dups: 5) (heat: 50)" [Low,Fix released]
<kwwii> sounds like it
<darkmatter> mornin' coz_
<coz_> darkmatter,  hey guy   afternoon here  just after :15 :)  how are you ?
<darkmatter> coz_: ah. I'm doing well. headed out on the bus this evening for my medical crud tomorrow morn'. just doing some work on actual design stuff for a change before I go
<darkmatter> yourself?
<coz_> darkmatter,  no bad...just a bit tired...  up all night doing clients system... finally got them to agree to dual boot with vista/ubuntu
<coz_> darkmatter,  now they are more than happy
<darkmatter> :)
<darkmatter> coz_: I've pretty much nailed a default chrome layout as far as interface patterns go after showing a few crude live mockups the other day. I just need to save some of this junk for later reference so I can wurk wurk when I get back
<coz_> cool
<coz_> ok I need some lunch   be back in a bit
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> i can't edit a wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Murrine) to add new option what i did wrong ?
<zniavre> haha find it
<zniavre> login in ...
<zniavre> i just needed to ask to find the answer
<vish> kwwii: while you still have cimi , you should force him to document murrine :p
 * vish hides
<zniavre> vish that is wrong what i did ?
<vish> zniavre: hmm? nothing wrong with what you did... why do you think so?
<zniavre> i followed the way
<vish> zniavre: i was just hoping cimi keeps a better documentation , your mention of that link reminded me :)
<zniavre> good night
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-10
<coz_> hey guys...who would be responsible for system sounds?
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-11
<thorwil> good morning!
<knome> iainfarrell|WFH_, hey, please consider not using awaynicks :P
<iainfarrell|WFH_> hey knome
<iainfarrell|WFH_> it's not an away nick as much as an explanation as to why I might be slow
<iainfarrell|WFH_> but I can happily switch it off
<iainfarrell|WFH_> I thought I was being helpful :)
<knome> it's still a bit obtrusive :)
<knome> maybe an away message would be more helpful even in this case
<iainfarrell> ta daa :)
<knome> the people who try to contact you probably /whois you if you're totally slow
<knome> need to eat
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> any ideas how to modify the chrome menus ? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/187396/chromemenu.png  please
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-12
<kmrs75> http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv203/techsx2/mis%20designs/LINUX/    this was all cut in linux
<kmrs75> morning all
<thorwil> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=87
<coz_> hey guys ...who would be responsible for sounds on ubuntu?
<coz_> login start up etc
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-13
<zino> What's the recommended method for testing gdm themes in Lucid? gtmthemetester seems to have dissapeared from the distribution.
<knome> zino, try gdm2setup (you can find that in a ppa at least)
<zino> knome: Thanks. Seems the general themeability of gdm has been removed in Lucid though. You can change background, logo, and fiddle a bit with the colours and fonts. Other than that nothing. :-/
<zino> (From what I've been able to gather. I'll try out gdm2setup and see if it gives me any other clues.)
<lontra> hi i just installed the updated light-themes and gtk2-engines-murrine on lucid and now my gdm theme is using raleigh or something else. what do i need to edit to tell it to use ambiance?
<lontra> the new ambiance
<kwwii> lontra: I think the update to the new theme engine broke the gdm theme, you can edit a gconf key as the user gdm (I hope) to fix it
<lontra> kwwii: someone on irc.gimp.net #gdm gave me some instructions ... we'll see if they work ... brb
<lontra> kwwii: i got it work via gconf-editor
<lontra> right click the theme and clicking 'set to default'
<kwwii> lontra: cool, good news
<lontra> in ... /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme ... of course
<kwwii> cool, I'll pass that on it anyone else notices the same problem
<lontra> kwwii: do you know if following http://ppa.launchpad.net/murrine-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main ... will keep me up-to-date with the new light-theme for maverick? i like it much better than the one on lucid and don't want to run maverick
<kwwii> lontra: generally speaking yes
<kwwii> lontra: sometime soon the freeze will effect the engine package though
<lontra> kwwii: ok
<kwwii> so that the engine offered in that ppa will be ahead of the version offered in maverick
<lontra> kwwii: the gtk2-engines-murrine theme?
<kwwii> lontra: yes
<lontra> and freeze is 26th?
<kwwii> lontra: usually that does not cause any major breakage
<kwwii> lontra: some things might look different though
<lontra> maybe i will add a deb-src of maverick in a few weeks and roll my own gtk2-engines-murrine and light-themes from there
<kwwii> feature freeze already happened so theoretically only bug fixes are allowed now
<lontra> oh ok
<lontra> for UI too?
<kwwii> yes
<lontra> and artwork?
<kwwii> no, final artwork will still change
<kwwii> and the theme engine might be updated
<lontra> ok
<kwwii> if there is a bug to fix it is easy to slip in an update as well
<kwwii> the point of the freeze is that no new changes will be accepted without review
<lontra> i hope ubuntu sticks with the new light theme and only modifying it as necessary from now on out ... i thought human-theme was nice and distinct and i think ambiance is too especially ambiance in maverick
<kwwii> I think you will see a progression of the light theme over the next releases
<kwwii> once you start something this big you have to stick with it for a while :-)
<lontra> good to hear ;)
<zniavre> better to see   :o)
<lontra> one of the nicest thing about mac os x ... is that it always looks polished
<kwwii> indeed :-)
<lontra> with the same theme
<kwwii> the idea is not to let a good idea evolve
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> is *to* let
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> funny error
<lontra> indeed
<kwwii> getting late, probably time for bed
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-14
<vish> thorwil: bah!!!!      http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/banner.png
<vish> started that and just got stuck :s
<thorwil> vish: you're doing it wrong :)
<vish> thorwil: yeah.. i dint have a base idea to start off with :(
<thorwil> vish: develop a concept, first. try pen and paper
<vish> thorwil: everything i think of somehow makes me think of a meerkat and animating it ..
 * vish kicks self..
<thorwil> i still have 2 to 3 concepts in mind from previous rounds. maybe i get in, this time
 * vish note to self , thorwil making a banner , not need to wast time anymore ;)
<vish> no*
<thorwil> vish: consider to draw a mindmap
<thorwil> heh
<thorwil> vish: steps/the passage of time alone are a very rich field of inspiration, not even looking at the mascot animal
<vish> hmm..
<thorwil> why does the artwork list seem to attract single sentence top posters?
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-15
<zniavre> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance:+.gnomecc+hack?content=128671   >hey he got one fan ...   :o)
<zniavre> good morning
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-09
<photon> Artwork, eh? What tools do you use?
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-10
<coz_>  hey guys
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-11
<SMJ> is someone of you responsible for the downfall of usability in Ubuntu?
<coz_> SMJ,  ooo what do you mean?
<coz_> SMJ,   you mean  Unity  ?
<SMJ> that's the other thing
<coz_> SMJ,   whats the first thing? :)
<SMJ> actually, the problems I'm having might be created by GNOME 3
<coz_> ah
<coz_> SMJ,  yeah gnome3  can be somewhat  difficult if you arent used to it
<coz_> SMJ,  whats the issue you are having?
<SMJ> I want to change the application/panel/menu font.
<SMJ> in the new Ubuntu Classic in Oneiric
<coz_> SMJ,  ok that you can ask in #ubuntu+1  which is the official channel for pre release versions of ubuntu,, I havent installed it yet,, there are still too many issues and it is after all Alpha stage
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-13
<coz_> hey guys
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-08-07
<UKWolfy> Hey
<UKWolfy> are there any themes for unity that look just like Ambiance but with blue writing in the top menu bar and with blue icons (user name, time, mail icons)
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-08-12
<jack122> so
<jack122> im looking for something
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-08-09
<manowar3> Hi, I'm the point of contact for the Israeli team. We are short on resources for creating a nice logo symbol for our group. Can you help in any way?
